# Grandson of Son of Squamous. HIVE that is it's own Grandpa...



## Blackrat

Well, are they?


----------



## Aeson

*Get's giggity with Demongirl and Galeros.*


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats Aeson's propeller hat*


----------



## Aeson

You can't have my beanie. Get away you fiend.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Back in the day. There were related themes to the hives. Sons and daughter. Male and female. It's nice that Blackrat in a way brought that back.



This was partly inspired by the name of a very old Hive: http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...minously-gendered-feline-hivemind-thread.html

It was going to be grandson of a different Hive but your Squamous comment changed that


----------



## Ginnel

Polls in the Hive should only be allowed if they are public and if you can change your vote, so the different Hivers can debate the pros and cons of Lizards and Turkey Sammichs


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Polls in the Hive should only be allowed if they are public and if you can change your vote...




I was supposed to make it public but I made a mistake and now I can't edit it anymore... If our moderating Hivers happen to bump in here, please do that?

As for changing votes, I don't think that can be done with these polls...


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Polls in the Hive should only be allowed if they are public and if you can change your vote, so the different Hivers can debate the pros and cons of Lizards and Turkey Sammichs




I was about to complain that the poll is not public.


----------



## Phaezen

*out of sanity insert brains to continue*


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... Didn't anyone bring any food? No one's eaten all the food yet, so the only explanation can be that there wasn't any in the first place...


----------



## Blackrat

*Brings a Pepperoni Pizza to the Hive*


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Brings a Pepperoni Pizza to the Hive*




*circles Blackrat like shark closing in on its kill*


----------



## Aeolius

Phaezen said:


> *out of sanity insert brains to continue*




Lemon + Brains = HHGTTG


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> *Brings a Pepperoni Pizza to the Hive*



*eats all of the food in the Hive*


----------



## Ginnel

Aeolius said:


> Lemon + Brains = HHGTTG



*Looks cautiously at the new person and wonders if it will be his friend*

*looks at the post above*

Bravo Hafrogman Bravo a splendid eating of the Hive's food, from nowhere


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well, are they?



It's not just supposed to be lemon.  It's supposed to be lemon curry, and/or I am Brannich Blacksmoke.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *Looks cautiously at the new person and wonders if it will be his friend*



Well it did just .wav hello.

*rimshot*

Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all week.  Try the veal.







Ginnel said:


> Bravo Hafrogman Bravo a splend eating of the Hive's food, from nowhere



Yeah, I figured I'd try and sneak in there.  And hey, last time someone beat Demongirl to the punch, she ate them in retaliation.  Maybe I want her to eat me.  Gigg. I. Ty.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Well it did just .wav hello.
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Try the veal.Yeah, I figured I'd try and sneak in there. And hey, last time someone beat Demongirl to the punch, she ate them in retaliation. Maybe I want her to eat me. Gigg. I. Ty.



Snickering to myself here  move of the .wav joke though 

Argh!! I made a Grammar boo-boo *scrurries off to correct*


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> It's not just supposed to be lemon.  It's supposed to be lemon curry, and/or I am Brannich Blacksmoke.




I know that. I'm just too lazy...


----------



## Phaezen

Good evening hive.....

Ill be back

*puff of smoke*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I know that. I'm just too lazy...



This is substantially different from what used to be here, which is good.  Because I didn't get it.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> This is substantially different from what used to be here, which is good.  Because I didn't get it.




And much closer to the truth 

I just came to the conclusion that the Hive is above such unworthy crap.

If you actually want to get it, let me know and I'll send you a PM. Though I tell you right off the start that it might not be worth it.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats hafrogman*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I just came to the conclusion that the Hive is above such unworthy crap.



We are?!?!   Wow.  That's impressive.  I usually find that the Hive is more swimming in unworthy crap.  


Blackrat said:


> If you actually want to get it, let me know and I'll send you a PM. Though I tell you right off the start that it might not be worth it.



Yeah, go ahead.  My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats hafrogman*



Giggit. . .awww.


----------



## megamania

New Hive.

New EN World

Still slow

Still having issues with the monitor

Little justice

Lots of consuming within the Hive.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> We are?!?!   Wow.  That's impressive.  I usually find that the Hive is more swimming in unworthy crap.  Yeah, go ahead.  My curiosity is piqued.




Crap has worth.  It has methane  and other stuff.

Ever see Ace Ventura : When Nature calls or Mad Max: Back to Thunderdome ??????


----------



## megamania

Headed to luch.  Everyone can come back now.


----------



## Blackrat

*Nibbles on Galeros*

Bleh, needs mustard...

*Scurries off to find mustard*


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Ever see Ace Ventura : When Nature Calls



Hell, no.  


megamania said:


> or Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome ??????



Hell, yes!  


megamania said:


> Headed to luch.  Everyone can come back now.



You didn't exactly hang around much for me to reply.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> *Nibbles on Galeros*
> 
> Bleh, needs mustard...
> 
> *Scurries off to find mustard*



*Nibbles on mustard*

Bleh, needs Galeros

*Hops off to find Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> *Nibbles on mustard*
> 
> Bleh, needs Galeros
> 
> *Hops off to find Galeros*




I am right here!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I am right here!



Ah, so you are.  How convenient.  Ahem.

...

*GLOM*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Ah, so you are.  How convenient.  Ahem.
> 
> ...
> 
> *GLOM*




Ohhh, vore, how kinky!


----------



## Phaezen

*stops circling Blackrat*

*looks confused*

Awwww damn I always miss the food.....

and the fun it appears

Evening hive


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> He's G-E-R-M-A-N. There are subtle differences in Germans and androids but there are some.




I would like to offer my apology to Androids all over the galaxy for my statement.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not doing my usual 5 - 10 posts a pay is making me go crasy.... and you don't want to see me go crazy.

I got my wielding goggles in the mail yesterday...  they are a pain to wear (since they aren't cushioned or anything and the nose strap is piece of hard plastic that covers a small chain).  I'm thinking of replacing that strap with a bit of leather.

hopefully the new router comes tomorrow...  Stupid Verizon.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Not doing my usual 5 - 10 posts a pay is making me go crasy.... and you don't want to see me go crazy.





Ohno it's a crazy scientist run 

No.. wait.. its just Relique, panic over.

Have you thought of attaching a thin layer of foam to make them more comfortable?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Have you thought of attaching a thin layer of foam to make them more comfortable?




Yeah.  I have to find some first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, well well. What have we here?

*Looks over the new hive*

I approve.


----------



## Demongirl

*eats the poll*


----------



## Phaezen

And it is time for me to go get some sleep, long day at the office tomorrow.

Ciao


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the men in the hive*

Yes, yes. I know; giggity.


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> And it is time for me to go get some sleep, long day at the office tomorrow.
> 
> Ciao




*eats Phaezen's office.*

 Nuts, I just can't seem to get full.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> *eats Phaezen's office.*
> 
> Nuts, I just can't seem to get full.




   ....  giggity.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> *eats the pole*





Demongirl said:


> Yes, yes. I know; giggity.




What can I say?  I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> ....  giggity.






hafrogman said:


> What can I say?  I have a dirty mind.




*hauls hafrogman and Relique off to the bed*

Hope you guys don't mind a three way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> *hauls hafrogman and Relique off to the bed*
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind a three way.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the men in the hive*
> 
> Yes, yes. I know; giggity.



*phew*, good thing I wasn't in the Hive at the time. Thanks to my online g4me. 



> I would like to offer my apology to Androids all over the galaxy for my statement.



As I said - not all androids aren't hell bent of world domination or destruction, so this apology is probably appropriate.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


>




I'm gonna show you a new way to toot your horn Rev!

Musical instrument can be fun in more than one way.  



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *phew*, good thing I wasn't in the Hive at the time. Thanks to my online g4me.



_*Eats Mustrum_Ridcully._*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> I'm gonna show you a new way to toot your horn Rev!
> 
> Musical instrument can be fun in more than one way.




    

I take it you've been to bandcamp?


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> I take it you've been to bandcamp?




As a matter of fact I have. I took up the clarinet in Middle School.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> As a matter of fact I have. I took up the clarinet in Middle School.




Figures.


----------



## Demongirl

Welp. I'm headed out. Might be back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ugh. Too much coffee. Must use bathroom.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Ugh. Too much coffee. Must use bathroom.





Sure... you are...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Demongirl said:


> I'm gonna show you a new way to toot your horn Rev!
> 
> Musical instrument can be fun in more than one way.
> 
> 
> _*Eats Mustrum_Ridcully._*



*grumble grumble don't I even get a save?*

_'Hmm. This is a very delicate situation... There must be a spell for this.
Valdruns Arcane Dislocation? Ah, no, I would need a brown cats left eye for that... 
Ah! Hasenbeins Hastened Digestion!' thought Mustrum.
"Schnell schnell, mehr Kartoffeln - Rutz-Rödeldiwachs, Potzblitz" he intoned the arcane formula, hoping he could manage the kinda obscene gesture required for the spell.
As he feels the demongirls stomach moving and pressing, he wonders if he made the right choice "Aiiiyieeeh".
A moment later, he is outside of her body. How, the reader might ask, but regarding the grandma rules, let's say he took the scenic route and leave it at that. Without making a face, he helps up Relique and hafrogman. "Well, that worked better then I anticipated!"
_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sure... you are...




Every once in a while my bowels need to be evacuated due to coffee intake.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Every once in a while my bowels need to be evacuated due to coffee intake.



You sure it didn't have to deal with musical instruments?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it didn't have to deal with musical instruments?



Beans are neither fruit nor musical.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it didn't have to deal with musical instruments?




Positive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmm....club sammich.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Welp. I'm headed out. Might be back later.




You guys ran her off. She was in full giggity mode and hafrogman was the only to play along. I'm ashamed of the rest of you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> You guys ran her off. She was in full giggity mode and hafrogman was the only to play along. I'm ashamed of the rest of you.




Thorry.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You guys ran her off. She was in full giggity mode and hafrogman was the only to play along. I'm ashamed of the rest of you.




If I wasn't at a school's computer in the middle of class (and spending all my time posting another tread).....


ANYWAYS....  hopefully I'll be able to post sometimes tomarrow...  driving 20 minutes to use a computer with internet connection or paying $$ for kinko computer time (because of how my brother's been acting like a ********)  really sucks.


----------



## Paranthropus

*ACK!!!*

I've bifurcated.


----------



## Wolflord

A poll in the hive?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well done, sir.


----------



## megamania

Popping in before ALL the Hives are closed.

Monitor still being a pill.  I keep thinking its a lose wire since some days I'm good and others I'm on/off several times within the hour.


Still working on my Siberys Seven SH also.  Chapter one is complete.  Thus to begin #2 where the group meets my Kid's PCs and eventually find out a few secrets / mysteries involving key NPCs I have created for Eberron.


----------



## Knightfall

Voted: Giggity


----------



## Wolflord

megamania said:


> Still working on my Siberys Seven SH also.  Chapter one is complete.  Thus to begin #2 where the group meets my Kid's PCs and eventually find out a few secrets / mysteries involving key NPCs I have created for Eberron.



*cracks the whip*

PSSH!!

Loving it so far, keep it coming.


----------



## Wolflord

Knightfall said:


> Voted: Giggity




Careful demongirl doesn't eat it.


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Hive. 

Rev! Are you around?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Morning Hive.
> 
> Rev! Are you around?




'Bout time you came around.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 'Bout time you came around.




Yeah...

Anyways, you haven't answered to the Stonelands OOC for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Anyways, you haven't answered to the Stonelands OOC for me.




Done.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat! Rev! How are you guys doing today?


----------



## Knightfall

Wolflord2176 said:


> Careful demongirl doesn't eat it.



I might enjoy that.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Blackrat! Rev! How are you guys doing today?




Me, not too good. Flu. Last night was hell. Every bit of my body ached.

But, as usual with me, it seems to have been a 1 day flu. I'm quite a lot better already, and I imagine that by this evening, I only have a slightly sore throat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Blackrat! Rev! How are you guys doing today?




Doing good. Listening to streaming internet radio. The KYOT.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Me, not too good. Flu. Last night was hell. Every bit of my body ached.
> 
> But, as usual with me, it seems to have been a 1 day flu. I'm quite a lot better already, and I imagine that by this evening, I only have a slightly sore throat.



I never get one-day flus. I always get one-month strep throat/sinus infections.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> I never get one-day flus. I always get one-month strep throat/sinus infections.




Last time I really was ill, was when I had chickenpox. I think I was 5 or 6 then. After that I have never had anything that wouldn't have been over in way less than a week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> I never get one-day flus. I always get one-month strep throat/sinus infections.




Even for being the genetic mutant that I am, I've got a pretty good immune system. Comes from being sick a lot as a baby and child.

I've also learned that keeping a positive outllok and not wanting to be sick says a lot for the power of positive thinking. 

When I do get sick it stays 1 - 1 ½ weeks worst case scenario. Otherwise, 3 - 4 days tops.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive



Knightfall said:


> I never get one-day flus. I always get one-month strep throat/sinus infections.




I guess I am lucky that way and get the 1 day cold/flu thing, rarely more than once a year.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Doing good. Listening to streaming internet radio. The KYOT.



Good to hear!

I'm doing okay today. I just took my second dose of a new pain med my doctor gave me. So far, it's killing most of my pain. However, it's really heavy stuff. I wouldn't want to take more than one of these things per day and even that might be too much.

Anyway, it's going to be time for bed, shortly. The medication has a sedative effect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Anyway, it's going to be time for bed, shortly. The medication has a sedative effect.




So you've said. Sleep well.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Last time I really was ill, was when I had chickenpox. I think I was 5 or 6 then. After that I have never had anything that wouldn't have been over in way less than a week.



I had a bad case of pneumonia when I was a baby. It was touch and go for a while. My parents were worried that I'd die. I also had pneumonia during my pre-teen and teen years, at least twice, maybe three times. I can't remember.

Now, I mainly get nasty throat and sinus infections; although, I did have a bout of pneumonia several years ago.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> So you've said. Sleep well.



Did I? When was that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> I had a bad case of pneumonia when I was a baby. It was touch and go for a while. My parents were worried that I'd die. I also had pneumonia during my pre-teen and teen years, at least twice, maybe three times. I can't remember.
> 
> Now, I mainly get nasty throat and sinus infections; although, I did have a bout of pneumonia several years ago.




I had a bout with hives in my teen years. Missed a lot of school because of it. I'm lucky it didn't take my life, because it can be fatal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Did I? When was that?




Here:



Knightfall said:


> Well, I just took the new pain medication that my doctor proscribed for me, and I can already feel its sedative side effects. They weren't kidding when they said take it just before bed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm out of her for tonight. A few more blogs to read on AFF and then it's time to sleep.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Here:



I remember that now.


----------



## Slider Wade

Woke up 45 minutes ago from a horrible nightmare. I was being chased by a horde of zombies whose flesh had completely fallen off of them. All that remained was bones, eyes and brains. And their need to feed.

I thought I'd found a safe haven only to discover that the building was the site from which the zombie plague originated. Eventually the zombie/skeletons tracked me down and cornered me. 

They started eating me alive. I could feel every single bite they took out of me. By the time my legs had been completely eaten I was dead from loss of blood. 

I woke up screaming. And now I can't go back to sleep. I thought that a little occupational therapy (hiving) might help.


----------



## Slider Wade

Sh*t Rev. Can you please change your avatar?


----------



## Knightfall

Slider Wade said:


> Woke up 45 minutes ago from a horrible nightmare. I was being chased by a horde of zombies whose flesh had completely fallen off of them. All that remained was bones, eyes and brains. And their need to feed.
> 
> I thought I'd found a safe haven only to discover that the building was the site from which the zombie plague originated. Eventually the zombie/skeletons tracked me down and cornered me.
> 
> They started eating me alive. I could feel every single bite they took out of me. By the time my legs had been completely eaten I was dead from loss of blood.
> 
> I woke up screaming. And now I can't go back to sleep. I thought that a little occupational therapy (hiving) might help.



Okay. That's sounds like one scary dream.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Woke up 45 minutes ago from a horrible nightmare. I was being chased by a horde of zombies whose flesh had completely fallen off of them. All that remained was bones, eyes and brains. And their need to feed.
> 
> I thought I'd found a safe haven only to discover that the building was the site from which the zombie plague originated. Eventually the zombie/skeletons tracked me down and cornered me.
> 
> They started eating me alive. I could feel every single bite they took out of me. By the time my legs had been completely eaten I was dead from loss of blood.
> 
> I woke up screaming. And now I can't go back to sleep. I thought that a little occupational therapy (hiving) might help.






Slider Wade said:


> Sh*t Rev. Can you please change your avatar?




I can see how that avatar might be a bit unsettling right now 
I had some nightmares last night too, but I think they were mostly because of the muscle-aches and I can't even remember any details anymore.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I can see how that avatar might be a bit unsettling right now
> I had some nightmares last night too, but I think they were mostly because of the muscle-aches and I can't even remember any details anymore.



I often have nightmares that include tornados. 

Another bad nightmare is the one where you think you're still in High School and it's finals week. That might not sound bad, but, trust me, if you went to high school where I did, you'd never want to relive that, even in a dream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Sh*t Rev. Can you please change your avatar?




Done, but I get to change it back later.


----------



## Knightfall

Goodnight, all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Last Unicorn was among my DVD purchases made at Amazon.com yesterday.


----------



## Slider Wade

Knightfall said:


> Goodnight, all.




Sleep well Knightfall.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> Done, but I get to change it back later.




Fair enough.



Reveille said:


> The Last Unicorn was among my DVD purchases made at Amazon.com yesterday.



Good choice Rev. I haven't seen the movie in years. 

<snipped due to inappropriate comment>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Good choice Rev. I haven't seen the movie in years. <snip>




Um, talking about that kind of stuff is a no-no here.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> Um, talking about that kind of stuff is a no-no here.




Really?  

Thats news to me.


----------



## Slider Wade

Just took some Tylenol PM. Hopefully it'll help put me out.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> I had a bad case of pneumonia when I was a baby. It was touch and go for a while. My parents were worried that I'd die. I also had pneumonia during my pre-teen and teen years, at least twice, maybe three times. I can't remember.
> 
> Now, I mainly get nasty throat and sinus infections; although, I did have a bout of pneumonia several years ago.




Pneumonia? I was born with it. I kicked its ass and stole its lunch money.

My parents came home from the hospital without me and the neighbors thought I didn't make it.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Really?
> 
> Thats news to me.




What did you say?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> What did you say?




DVD Ripping.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> DVD Ripping.




Dude you must be fairly strong to be able to do that


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Dude you must be fairly strong to be able to do that




In the army, we had a "heavy-duty" paper shredder. It was able to shred three cd's, in their cases taped together without trouble. After that I had to admit that it really was heavy-duty


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> In the army, we had a "heavy-duty" paper shredder. It was able to shred three cd's, in their cases taped together without trouble. After that I had to admit that it really was heavy-duty




Should I ask how you found this out?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Should I ask how you found this out?




No. But there was a crazy old lieutenant involved...


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> DVD Ripping.




Is that all? I thought it was something good.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Is that all? I thought it was something good.




Giggity?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Giggity?




You betcha.


----------



## Ginnel

Nightmares - don't happen, My concious has better scary thoughts than my subconcious, it tried to compete once but lost, it throws in the odd attempt but they're just "meh"
Illness - hmm haven't had the flu in a while but like some of you its only 1 day of achy and sweating and then maybe a day of recovering.
Also the occasional migraine because of stress, which is odd cause I'm pretty dam laid back.

I'm trying not to be paranoid about that girl I saw Tuesday, she didn't reply to a text I sent yesterday and hasn't been in contact today.
Also trying not to over analyze my feelings about it and to just have fun, dam I suck sometimes.
Infact a girl I had been seeing on and off (mostly for the giggity) has helped me there I had grown to have feelings for her over the years (not enough to get over the 2hour + distance and 10year age gap though) so now I know that can happen 

Eeps at the serious stuff *dives on the teleporting plate of cookies and falls flat on his face*


----------



## Aeolius

Reveille said:


> The Last Unicorn was among my DVD purchases made at Amazon.com yesterday.



Did you know the author never saw a dime of profit from the sales of those DVDs? MORE


----------



## Phaezen

Aeolius said:


> Did you know the author never saw a dime of profit from the sales of those DVDs? MORE




Sad that this still happens in this day and age, and more regularly than most people think...


----------



## Shabe

Are nightmares still nightmares if you aren't scared of them, I've a couple of dreams recently where I saw my self in really horrid circumstances but thought nothing of it because I knew it was a dream.


----------



## Ginnel

Ginnel said:


> *some girl stuff and paranoid stuff*
> 
> Eeps at the serious stuff *dives on the teleporting plate of cookies and falls flat on his face*



She texted me and everything is right in the world *pounces about a bit*
Dam insecurity, I know I have it, i dislike it but theres nothing I can do about it


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> She texted me and everything is right in the world *pounces about a bit*
> Dam insecurity, I know I have it, i dislike it but theres nothing I can do about it



*Looks at Ginnel*
*Contemplates his own bitter, lonely existance*
*Looks back at Ginnel*
*Hides a golf club behind his back*

Hey, Ginnel!  What's that over there.

*Points*


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> I dislike it but theres nothing I can do about it




Sure there is. It's just another Voice in your head. Tell it to sit down and shut up. And if it gets all insistent or whiny, duct tape it's mouth shut and put it on a hangar in the Closet of Your Mind.

Simple.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Sure there is. It's just another Voice in your head. Tell it to sit down and shut up. And if it gets all insistent or whiny, duct tape it's mouth shut and put it on a hangar in the Closet of Your Mind.
> 
> Simple.




Or alternatively, ask that other Voice to be loud enough so you can't hear it. You know, that Voice which is always singing Britney Spears or Shakira or anything else annoying.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Or alternatively, ask that other Voice to be loud enough so you can't hear it. You know, that Voice which is always singing Britney Spears or Shakira or anything else annoying.




Oh no, that Voice already got put in the velcro straightjacket a long long long time ago.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Oh no, that Voice already got put in the velcro straightjacket a long long long time ago.




Why are you so mean to your Little Voices ? They are only trying to do their jobs...


----------



## Blackrat

2 days until paycheck comes. No money left, food ran out, nothing to drink. I'm feeling a bit hungry. Time to see what secrets the high shelves of kitchen cabinet holds...

EDIT: Ooh, porridge... Well at least it keeps me alive.

I really really really hate to ask help with money from anyone, but I think it's time to suck up my pride, call mom and ask her to bring some food tomorrow...


----------



## Relique du Madde

RAWR!!  New router SMASH!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I had a bout with hives in my teen years. Missed a lot of school because of it. I'm lucky it didn't take my life, because it can be fatal.




Ironic...  You got the hives, it nearly killed you and now you post in HIVES.



Reveille said:


> Done, but I get to change it back later.




Wait which avatar?



Reveille said:


> DVD Ripping.




Yeah... there are enough media people here on ENworld that if they see they will go HULK on you.  Also it helps keep certain evil media conglomerate lawyer people off the site.



Aeolius said:


> Did you know the author never saw a dime of profit from the sales of those DVDs? MORE



Not surprising. Alot of people in the industry tends to get boned as a result of new media.


----------



## megamania

It's that time again.... to express what is on my mind.

and today's subject is....   an old Storyhour of mine, this sequence to be specific-

STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI
SEGMENT 023
“Jaws of Sorrow”

“I am Captain Bennaton.  I am the captain of this fine ship.  Who may each of you be?”  He motions to the three survivors of the ill fated sea craft- Siren of the Sea.

A stunningly beautiful woman of her mid-twenties with shoulder length cured black hair speaks up first.  I am Jilliannna Truthspeak.  These two are my aids- Miss. Karen and Miss. Blaque.  We had paid for safe passage from the island of Niles to the island of Bastilles onboard the ship Siren of the Seas.  The Jaws of Sorrow sank it last night quite unexpectedly.  Fortune was with us as your ship came to save us.  I only wish the crew were as lucky.

Captain Bennaton mulls over this information while looking over the three women.  It surprises him that these three should survive over the crew but the fates must not be done with them.  “Very well.”  He turns to the five strangely dressed survivors and asks for their story.

“I am Captain Roger Stevens.  These are my friends, allies and if you will my crew.  I am unsure how we came to be here in harms way but we thankyou and wish to aid you in any way we can.”  His stance and eyes are commanding and impress the Captain of the ship.  Bennaton is very certain he means everything just said.

“Where were you going to on your travels?”

“Strangely enough, we travel to the island of Bastilles ourselves.  Fate seems to have drawn us all together.”

“Be careful of how you view fate.  She has a way unlike any other.”

Before the captain can continue he hears someone rushing and tripping on the stairs.  He turns to find a crewmember there very pale and shaken.  “Cap... captain…we have seen it!  We have seen the Jaws of Sorrow!”

Everyone rushes to the deck.  The crew is above his cabin looking behind the ship.  It is understood that they should not follow but the Captain’s gaze and the horrified thoughts on the guard’s mind allow him to slip up the ladder.  Ever curious and nimble, The man dressed in tight black clothes with light red armor climbs a rope quickly and proceeds to the crow’s nest far above.  Vander and the five women stay below but remain attentive.

The lookout in the nest fails to see the stranger climb into his lookout.  His gaze is fixed on the waters within the receding wake of the ship.  He can see a large grayish- white fin slice through the water.  Thick barnacles or armored plates can be seen on it.  It is maintaining the same pace as the wind blown ship.  Megamania, with his trained eyes sees something else.  Something that horrifies him.  The dark shadowy figure behind the boat that the fin is connected to.  The tail sticks out of the water a full 5-6 feet.  The dark shadow of a figure precedes the tail by about 75 feet.  The dorsal fin is close to the surface.

In a voice nearly too quiet to be heard, he says only this-  “…. we need a bigger boat…..”

The ship itself is only about 100 feet long.

“…. a bigger boat like a fully equipped USS Wisconsin…”

“She is taunting us.  She means to destroy us in due time.  Captain Stevens- I hope you meant what you said below deck.  I will need your help if I can.  It is obvious to me that your allies are no normal military group.”

He turns to the Captain, his shield shines with energy.  “Consider it done.”  He goes to call on the others even as the captain of the vessel gives out orders.

“Jean- I need wind.  We need to outrun this beast if possible.  Christina- give us any extra advantage we can get.  Vander-  with your great strength, try to help these men.  Those lines are going to require a lot of pull with Jean’s intervention.  Megamania- damn it boy where are you?!?”

“It’s out of range for me” shouts down the rogue.

The three women move to the side to be out of the way.  They do not attempt to go below deck. 

White caps suddenly form behind the ship as a powerful gust builds up strength and intensity.  The Captain of the ship looks in awe.  “Steady men!  A great wind looks to be coming!”  And just as he finishes that the ship’s sails catch the first of the wind created by Jean.

“s***…Captain-  the beast is keeping with us” yells Megamania holding onto the edge of the crow’s nest.  The sailor that was the lookout looks green as the ship lifts quickly riding a large wave.

Vander grunts as the ropes pull at his arms.  He was told to pull hard and he shall.  He strains and holds the sail in place.  The men are in awe as three others holding a line are being slowly dragged along.  Hidden under his armor, a tattoo of a large horned beast quivers then seemly melts into his body.  To the amazement of all, he pulls back on the rope taking up the strain the three men could not withstand.

Christina, having blessed the crew and her allies, goes to bolster the line handler’s strength.  She gives out spells of Bull Strength and Golem Strength as she sees fit to.

Jean continues to bolster the strength of the winds then begins to lift into the air.  Her cape drawn out capturing the strength of the wind lifts her quickly suddenly.  Her eyes glow as the very power of the elements course through her.

The Captain looks in awe.  He is suddenly very much aware of how powerful his allies are.  And of the shark behind them.  It continues to keep pace.  Its course plated back now breaks the surface.  It is clearly a monster of over 75 ft in length!  It opens its jaws showing off thousands of sharp teeth and a roar can be heard that shakes the craft.  Several bits of board and plank shake free from the fierce winds and the power of the creature’s roar.

“We can not outrun the beast Captain Stevens.  To have your mage’s wind blow harder would tear the craft apart.”

“We can not give up.  There is always a way Captain Bennaton.”

“Who said I was giving up?”  The Captain of the ship snarls in both rage and pain that it was suggested he would give up.  “Have your mage direct us toward that island.  There are reefs there.  We should clear them but I doubt the beast will.”

The winds slow for a moment then suddenly they twist and yank the ship to the West.  Vander snarls.  Sweating in obvious pain he tries to hold his ground.  Christina goes over.  She sees his muscles bunching up- trying to tear free from his very bones.  However, so long as he exerts this pressure she can not help him.  

“Oh dear god- the captain means to run the beast into the reefs!” squeaks the man in the crow’s nest.  Megamania turns and sees the layers of light and dark before the craft.  Thinking of his experiences on jet skis and other boats, he tries to guess the depth of the water.  For a man whom does not believe in gods he calls out often using holy words.

Then he holds on with BOTH hands.

The winds wipe up the waters over the reef making it difficult to see the underwater reef.  All aboard fear for the desperate move but know they need to trust their captain.  A scrap here and a thud there reveal the depth is not enough but may work.  The Jaws of Sorrow Goes airborne as it leaps over the first row of coral growth.  Its full 80ft by 35ft form is visible in the early morning light.  As it twists, seemly in slow motion, the scars of past battles won are visible.  It has a white stomach with a gray and black top.  Thick scales or plates grow on it.  

This is no ordinary shark.  It is abnormal…mutated even.  To quote Megamania-  “ …that is the biggest and ugliest M*********** he has ever seen in or out of water.  

A great burst of water and coral explodes out of the water as the beast lands and propels itself into the next line of reef.  Chucks of meat are torn free as the collection of millions of years of growth by the shelled creatures is broken and blasted by the impact.  An audible roar can be heard as the creature thrashes about before quieting down.  To most it seems the creature has finally been defeated.  To Jean and Megamania however, they can see its dark form slowly swim in and out of the canals between the coral.  It is looking for a means out.  

Then a sudden and violent crunch is heard.  Megamania holds on for his life.  The man in the nest with him is thrown nearly over the edge.  Megamania grabs him by his belt.  The man loses his pants but was able to grab ropes thus saving his own life.   

Vander and most everyone else has been thrown to the deck.  The Captain caught the 1st mate from going over.  Several crewmembers and the three women look behind the ship and see several planks reach the surface along with stirred up pieces of broken coral.

Captain Bennaton, one knee, looks sternly at the Captain.  “We are taking on water and will not go much further.”

The ship, now taking sinking while moving, strikes another coral bed.  This time it becomes caught and grounded.   Seeing the situation and reacting instantly, Jean casts her winds away from the ship so as not to topple it.  She wills herself to fly as little stitched on wings near her ankles sprout and flap.  She looks about for the monster and can not see it.  It has either found deep water or moved out of the reefs.

An island can be seen about 2 miles away.  It is large with high jagged mountains hidden partially in the mists and clouds.  Jean flies down to report her findings and to see what she can do next.   

“We must abandon her and try for the island sir” states the 1st mate.  Looking at the distance and wondering if they can make it. 

“Aye…but I fear we have few boarding ships.  I can only bring about half the crew at a time and that still leaves our new passengers.”

“I will see to my team captain Bennaton.  Take the women if you can.  We can try to cover you.”

“Jean!” The Captain calls out.  I need to confirm something with you.

Megamania stays in the nest.  He notes the presence of two “regular” sharks.  Though about ten feet long he thinks little of them.  He is looking for the grand poppa of them.  He doesn’t see the men looking to use the boarding craft.

Christina heals Vander’s ravished arm and shoulder muscles.  She is amazed by his resilience.  He had at least four major muscle groupings tear holding the line yet he never called out or let go.  There was something amazing about this man.  Truly amazing.

The men quickly draw lots for the first boat.  Many wish to stay with their captain whom refuses to go first.
The three women climb in.  Jilliannna looks up at the crow’s nest.  Concern is written on her face.  The first two boarding boats set off.  The others split off to complete their assigned duties.  Most try to pail out and block the water though it is a lost cause.  Others ready weapons and small portions of supplies.  Captain Bennaton goes into his office asking for his 1st mate and Captain Stevens to join him.

Several hours go by.  Then another several hours.  Megamania can not help himself.  He continues to watch for trouble and thinks about what could have been done differently.  Why didn’t Jean go with the smaller crafts?  She could have propelled them and protected them.  Why didn’t he have Jean blast the damned beast from the water with her lightning?  Maybe Vander could have mind****** it into thinking it was guppy.  However, he knew better than to say anything.  The two Captains saved their lives up to this point.  The race on the reefs seem to be working.  It cost them the ship but the godzilla of sharks couldn’t get past. Still, it bothered his pessimistic soul that he lost track of the beast.

Finally, come evening, they feared the worst.  It was up to them to get off the ship and to the island in relative safety.  The others may be lost.

Jean worked on spells and began to create thick sheets of ice to stand on.  Vander worked his psionic powers to create a sail on the iceberg by forcing a hole into the center and planting a pole with a sail on it.  Christina kept components for spells on hand.  She feared the beast was also alive and still hunting.

Finally, as the sun began to set they prepared to leave.  Megamania began to climb down the rope ladder from the crow’s nest when he saw it.  “ho-ly ****”  he whispered  “INCOMING!!!!!”

With that, the water, boat and coral seemly explode as the 35ft wide mouth of the Jaws of Sorrow burst through the water striking coral and ship alike.  It is airborne and its plated tail becomes caught in the riggings that Megamania was just in.  When he cried his warning he dove over the edge in the direction of the list of the ship.

The ship was torn free from the coral taking several crewmembers with it.  Tangled in the lines, the beast thrashed and crushed and cut men in two.  Its hard hide broke the ship and coral alike apart.

The Captain, on the ice barge, tried to save as many floating men as possible.  Vander too, hauled men, including Captain Bennaton and the 1st mate up quickly.  Something tugged on the line that once held the ice to the ship.  Preparing for a new menace, Vander braced himself.  Instead, Christina crawled up the line.  She had prepared the spell of Waterbreathing and survived the initial attack.  Getting her heavy armored body onto the slick ice was another thing.  Megamania swam to them and by using hidden small throwing knives, clawed his way onto the iceberg.

Feeling the beast would be free shortly of the crushed ship; Jean began to rain lightning bolts onto the creature.  Hundreds of small fish and a few men bobbed to the surface.  The creature burst weakly onto the coral.  Steam rising from its body with no less than eight scorch marks on it.  The black dead eyes gave no hint to its grasp of life.  Within its maw were thousands of teeth in jagged rows.  Bits of rigging, ship and even limbs could be seen within.  Its movements ended and the people hurried to escape the scene.



In the two miles they had to travel-  no one felt relaxed enough to sit or not stare at the reef or the island that seemed so small and tiny compared to the beast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Sure there is. It's just another Voice in your head. Tell it to sit down and shut up. And if it gets all insistent or whiny, duct tape it's mouth shut and put it on a hangar in the Closet of Your Mind.
> 
> Simple.






Blackrat said:


> Why are you so mean to your Little Voices ? They are only trying to do their jobs...





I'd be more afraid if he named his inner child the gimp or decided to recreate the pig squealing scene from deliverance with his inner voices.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Why are you so mean to your Little Voices ? They are only trying to do their jobs...




If they can't work and play well with others, they don't get to sing in the chorus.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, oh, oh, I forgot. The song that inspired the name of this Hive. I think at least some of you US Hivers might know this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdFPDjtX2Q4]YouTube - World War II song I'm My Own Grandpa Lonzo & Oscar[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh, oh, oh, I forgot. The song that inspired the name of this Hive. I think at least some of you US Hivers might know this song:
> 
> YouTube - World War II song I'm My Own Grandpa Lonzo & Oscar




WORST  KINETIC TYPOGRAPHIC ANIMATION EVAR!!

It looks like I'll have to post up the one I've been working on for the last several weeks...    When I'm done compressing it that is...


----------



## The_Warlock

I didn't think so, until I heard it - I know I heard it once, long long long ago. 

Step-Families - they just confuse everyone...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> And hey, last time someone beat Demongirl to the punch, she ate them in retaliation. Maybe I want her to eat me. Gigg. I. Ty.




I think that's my line sir.



Demongirl said:


> *eats all the men in the hive*
> 
> Yes, yes. I know; giggity.




Giggity indeed.......



Demongirl said:


> *hauls hafrogman and Relique off to the bed*
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind a three way.




Why do I miss all the fun?



megamania said:


> Popping in before ALL the Hives are closed.




Why would all the hives close? Who would want to live in such a world? Wont someone please think of the children?




Slider Wade said:


> Woke up 45 minutes ago from a horrible nightmare. I was being chased by a horde of zombies whose flesh had completely fallen off of them. All that remained was bones, eyes and brains. And their need to feed.
> 
> I thought I'd found a safe haven only to discover that the building was the site from which the zombie plague originated. Eventually the zombie/skeletons tracked me down and cornered me.
> 
> They started eating me alive. I could feel every single bite they took out of me. By the time my legs had been completely eaten I was dead from loss of blood.
> 
> I woke up screaming. And now I can't go back to sleep. I thought that a little occupational therapy (hiving) might help.




*shudder* Believe it or not, nothing in this world really scares me anymore except zombies. I know its irrational but I cant help it. I know you all will laugh at me but I even keep a single round for each weapon I carry off by itself in a pouch so I can off myself rather than getting eaten by zombies.



Reveille said:


> The Last Unicorn was among my DVD purchases made at Amazon.com yesterday.




Awww, I love that movie. I wanted to be her when I was a little girl.


Well then, now that I've caught up, Morning Hive!


----------



## Jdvn1

I remember Last Unicorn from when I was very little. How about Unico?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait which avatar?




The one it is now.


----------



## Goldmoon

I'm going to vent for a sec.

Sometimes I hate that I'm in the Air Force. It enver bothered me until I became attached to an Army Unit but now I hate it. I was at a medal ceremony earlier. (One of my squadmates and I recieved one) There was an H-60 Blackhawk and an OH-58 Kiowa there for photo ops. All these Air force people gathered around the helos like they had never seen one. They were taking pictures and getting all excited and I remember thinking "What the hell, you people are _Air Force_ and youre getting excited over helicopters." Makes me understand why all the other branches of service make fun of us.

Ok, done venting. Wow, I've really gotten bitchy in my old age.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Well then, now that I've caught up, Morning Hive!



I believe you owed us one story about why you love your squad mates.

We have bets on opiate supplying and mini-van acquiring.  Care to enlighten us?


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> The one it is now.




Damnit Rev, that thing is creepy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I'm going to vent for a sec.
> 
> Sometimes I hate that I'm in the Air Force. It enver bothered me until I became attached to an Army Unit but now I hate it. I was at a medal ceremony earlier. (One of my squadmates and I recieved one) There was an H-60 Blackhawk and an OH-58 Kiowa there for photo ops. All these Air force people gathered around the helos like they had never seen one. They were taking pictures and getting all excited and I remember thinking "What the hell, you people are _Air Force_ and youre getting excited over helicopters." Makes me understand why all the other branches of service make fun of us.
> 
> Ok, done venting. Wow, I've really gotten bitchy in my old age.




It might that they've never had the opportunity to personally photograph those air transports before. A friend of mine started collecting the micro machines of all sorts of different aircraft and now he's got me doing it. 

I can't remember the last time I've been to an Air Show. I think I'd flip out (in a gleeful way) if I have the opportunity to go to another one. I think people just like to take pictures of aircraft. 

Also maybe those other branches 'make fun' because the Air Force hasn't had a movie parody them. The Army has plenty of parodies (Sgt. Bilko, In the Army Now, Ernest in the Army [*shudder*], etc.) Navy too (McHale's Navy).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Damnit Rev, that thing is creepy.




Evil Dead ftw! 

And now you know why Slider Wade asked me to change it.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Also maybe those other branches 'make fun' because the Air Force hasn't had a movie parody them. The Army has plenty of parodies (Sgt. Bilko, In the Army Now, Ernest in the Army [*shudder*], etc.) Navy too (McHale's Navy).



On the other hand, I can't think of any serious Air Force movies, either.  I wonder if you asked the Man on the Street (tm) to name an Air Force movie, how many would pick Top Gun?


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:


> On the other hand, I can't think of any serious Air Force movies, either.  I wonder if you asked the Man on the Street (tm) to name an Air Force movie, how many would pick Top Gun?



I know I would!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I'm going to vent for a sec.
> 
> Sometimes I hate that I'm in the Air Force. It enver bothered me until I became attached to an Army Unit but now I hate it. I was at a medal ceremony earlier. (One of my squadmates and I recieved one) There was an H-60 Blackhawk and an OH-58 Kiowa there for photo ops. All these Air force people gathered around the helos like they had never seen one. They were taking pictures and getting all excited and I remember thinking "What the hell, you people are _Air Force_ and youre getting excited over helicopters." Makes me understand why all the other branches of service make fun of us.
> 
> Ok, done venting. Wow, I've really gotten bitchy in my old age.





It's because flying in a copter (expecially a black hawk) is more bad ass then flying in a jet and everyone knows it.    I bet you each and every one of those air force flyboys were envisioning themselves strapping big ass speakers to the copter and flying into falluja with guns blazing while they were taking pictures of that copter.  Hell, I would.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> On the other hand, I can't think of any serious Air Force movies, either.  I wonder if you asked the Man on the Street (tm) to name an Air Force movie, how many would pick Top Gun?




Personally, I love Top Gun. I'm anxiously awaiting my Blu-Ray order of it sometime in early April.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's because flying in a copter (expecially a black hawk) is more bad ass then flying in a jet and everyone knows it.    I bet you each and every one of those air force flyboys were envisioning themselves strapping big ass speakers to the copter and flying into falluja with guns blazing while they were taking pictures of that copter.  Hell, I would.




Flying in a helicopter has a higher fatality chance than flying in an ordinary plane. Not sure if you knew that.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I believe you owed us one story about why you love your squad mates.
> 
> We have bets on opiate supplying and mini-van acquiring. Care to enlighten us?





Oh yes, I guess I do. First of all let me say in all honesty that The list of things my squad is good at is very long but recon is very near the top of that list. We can really be ninjas when we need to. So my squadmates se me going gaga over this Army helo pilot. ( One of them did make a good point when I said I'd be discreet. They asked how discreet can two over-six foot hot women be when walking together.) The do some recon behind my back and find out where she is, with which unit and even which specific Balckhawk she flies. My Squadleader then decided I need more training on our air-assault techniques. (Air-assault is repelling down ropes from a helicopter) He even manages to get me hooked-up with Rebecca's (The hot army pilot) Blackhawk for the training. (They told me all of this as I was giggling like a schoolgirl a couple days ago) To top it all off it was her Blackhawk at the ceremony today and they introduced me and we had coffee and talked for two hours. We actually have a lot on common. While I didnt come right out and ask her if she likes women I dont think I hid the fact that I did and I flirted a lot. She didnt shy away in the least and we're meeting for lunch tomorrow. I get to spend all day with her on Sunday training even though I'll be in constant pain. (I'm betting rappelling with broken fingers will really hurt) In any case My boys take such good care of me and I really love them for it. So Goldmoon is currently an Amazon on cloud nine!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Flying in a helicopter has a higher fatality chance than flying in an ordinary plane. Not sure if you knew that.



Wow, that's kind of a downer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Flying in a helicopter has a higher fatality chance than flying in an ordinary plane. Not sure if you knew that.




I did.  That's why it's bad ass.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> He even manages to get me hooked-up with Rebecca's (The hot army pilot) Blackhawk for the training.




I can't resist....

You're going to ride on her blackhawk... oh yeah....


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I did.  That's why it's bad ass.



See motorcycles, extreme sports and dating women for other risky behaviors that men indulge in.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> On the other hand, I can't think of any serious Air Force movies, either. I wonder if you asked the Man on the Street (tm) to name an Air Force movie, how many would pick Top Gun?




Yep, all we have is Iron Eagle and all of those were crap.



Relique du Madde said:


> It's because flying in a copter (expecially a black hawk) is more bad ass then flying in a jet and everyone knows it. I bet you each and every one of those air force flyboys were envisioning themselves strapping big ass speakers to the copter and flying into falluja with guns blazing while they were taking pictures of that copter. Hell, I would.




While I have my ass saved by an Apache I still prefer the A-10 Thunderbolt. That is one bad ass plane.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:


> I know I would!





Reveille said:


> Personally, I love Top Gun. I'm anxiously awaiting my Blu-Ray order of it sometime in early April.



There's nothing wrong with Top Gun, it's just that unless I'm very much mistaken, they're Navy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I can't resist....
> 
> You're going to ride on her blackhawk... oh yeah....




Gawd I hope so. *Snicker* I've already had fantasies about us and the mile-high club.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> There's nothing wrong with Top Gun, it's just that unless I'm very much mistaken, they're Navy.




True.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:


> There's nothing wrong with Top Gun, it's just that unless I'm very much mistaken, they're Navy.



I have an ex-Navy friend would say that calling Top Gun an Air Force movie would be a compliment to the Air Force. 

For the record, I don't claim to agree with him.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Gawd I hope so. *Snicker* I've already had fantasies about us and the mile-high club.



You want her hot ass?  Err, I'm sorry. . . I meant HOTAS.  I'm pretty sure the mile-high club wouldn't be a good idea.  I'm pretty sure she should be paying attention to flying.  Perhaps if there was a different pilot involved. . .
. . . someone trustworthy and discreet. . .

I totally need to learn how to fly a helicopter.


----------



## hafrogman

Hey, Jdvn1.  You just got mentioned over in talking the talk.  Your PbP DM and Player list is still there, and people keep using it, despite you not being around.  You might want to see about editing the initial post so people realize it's not so current.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> You want her hot ass? Err, I'm sorry. . . I meant HOTAS. I'm pretty sure the mile-high club wouldn't be a good idea. I'm pretty sure she should be paying attention to flying. Perhaps if there was a different pilot involved. . .
> . . . someone trustworthy and discreet. . .
> 
> I totally need to learn how to fly a helicopter.




All though I'm no expert on Blackhawks, don't they have an autopilot that can just hover in place? Not that I'd want to be stationary very long in the skies over Iraq.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> All though I'm no expert on Blackhawks, don't they have an autopilot that can just hover in place? Not that I'd want to be stationary very long in the skies over Iraq.



Well, I'm not exactly an expert, either.  It seems like it's an option, but oddly enough. . . it's difficult to obtain exact specs on the specific vehicles that the U.S. Military possesses.  Darn.  

So just the two of you?  *sigh*  Oooh, maybe a dashboard cam like they have in police cars?  Oh, wait. . . those point outwards.  *sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Well, I'm not exactly an expert, either. It seems like it's an option, but oddly enough. . . it's difficult to obtain exact specs on the specific vehicles that the U.S. Military possesses. Darn.
> 
> So just the two of you? *sigh* Oooh, maybe a dashboard cam like they have in police cars? Oh, wait. . . those point outwards. *sigh*




I don't know if she'll have her co-pilot with her or not but either way I'll make it a point to "innocently" ask about the auto-piot.

By the way, I just finished watching "Little Children" on my laptop. Jason Patrick is married to Jennifer Connely AND having sex with Kate Winslet on the side. I've never wanted to be a man until now. *sigh*


----------



## Studio69

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> By the way, I just finished watching "Little Children" on my laptop. Jason Patrick is married to Jennifer Connely AND having sex with Kate Winslet on the side. I've never wanted to be a man until now. *sigh*




You've got your problems and I've got my own. 

Just got done finishing up our first 4Eadventure and man did it rock and hard! 

You know that little Keep near the Shadowfell? It's a hole in the ground now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Studio69 said:


> You know that little Keep near the Shadowfell? It's a hole in the ground now.




Um, I think thats the way its supposed to be at the end of the module.


----------



## Studio69

Reveille said:


> Um, I think thats the way its supposed to be at the end of the module.




Maybe; I don't know. I don't own it, I was just a player in it.

Thats one freaky avatar you've got Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Studio69 said:


> Thats one freaky avatar you've got Rev.




Whats with you people? Have none of you seen Army of Darkness/Evil Dead?


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Whats with you people? Have none of you seen Army of Darkness/Evil Dead?




I love Army of Darkness but that doesnt make your Avatar any less freaky.


----------



## Studio69

Reveille said:


> Have none of you seen Army of Darkness/Evil Dead?




Well I don't know about everyone else, but I sure as heck haven't. I hate horror/thriller movies.

I'm more into comedy, romance (even chick flicks ), fantasy, musicals and science fiction.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Studio69 said:


> Well I don't know about everyone else, but I sure as heck haven't. I hate horror/thriller movies.
> 
> I'm more into comedy, romance (even chick flicks ), fantasy, musicals and science fiction.




MUSICALS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's only a handful that I can tolerate.


----------



## Studio69

Reveille said:


> MUSICALS?




Yes; musicals. 

Sometimes I wish that the whole world would break out in song.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> MUSICALS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only a handful that I can tolerate.




I'll admit to liking a few. I even saw one on Broadway once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Studio69 said:


> Sometimes I wish that the whole world would break out in song.




Again I must use this emoticon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd rather put a bullet in my head than perticipate in such madness.


----------



## Goldmoon

Studio69 said:


> Yes; musicals.
> 
> Sometimes I wish that the whole world would break out in song.




I try and limit myself to singing in the shower. Rebecca likes karaoke however so I may be singing in public on Tuesday if I'm here.


----------



## Studio69

Goldmoon said:


> I'll admit to liking a few. I even saw one on Broadway once.




I've seen three on Broadway; Cats, Man of La Mancha & Phantom of the Opera.

And I admit to being in my High Schools' renditions of Grease (Principal McGee), Little Shop of Horrors (Orin Scrivello, DDS) and Rocky Horror Picture Show (Riff Raff).


----------



## hafrogman

Studio69 said:


> Yes; musicals.
> 
> Sometimes I wish that the whole world would break out in song.



Only about 820 some odd posts and we can create

Hive!  The Musical!

The Hive is Alive! (With the Sound of Music)


----------



## Goldmoon

reveille said:


> again i must use this emoticon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather put a bullet in my head than *be eaten by zombies*.




fify.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I try and limit myself to singing in the shower. Rebecca likes karaoke however so I may be singing in public on Tuesday if I'm here.



Honestly, I'm now torn as to which activity I'd prefer a video of.


----------



## Goldmoon

Studio69 said:


> I've seen three on Broadway; Cats, Man of La Mancha & Phantom of the Opera.




I saw Les Miserables on Broadway. I kind of had to since I'm named for one of the characters. I really liked it though.



hafrogman said:


> Only about 820 some odd posts and we can create
> 
> Hive! The Musical!
> 
> The Hive is Alive! (With the Sound of Music)




Ug, lets not go there. Singing is definately not a talent I possess.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Honestly, I'm now torn as to which activity I'd prefer a video of.




You really dont want a video of me singing....


----------



## Studio69

Goldmoon said:


> Ug, lets not go there. Singing is definately not a talent I possess.




It's been years since I've carried a note.


----------



## Studio69

Reveille said:


> Again I must use this emoticon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather put a bullet in my head than perticipate in such madness.




Okay, so you've got different tastes than me. Thats understandable; not everyone is the same.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Studio69 said:


> Thats one freaky avatar you've got Rev.




Freaky? What's so special about a skeleton head with red eyes? 

I  mean, okay, it's not like I see them everyday or anything heh, but...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> You really dont want a video of me singing....




Note to self: Use mind control ray to get the Sexy Blackhawk pilot chick to suggest a "drunken kareoke" night date.  Have saudi contact video tape said event..


----------



## Goldmoon

Studio69 said:


> It's been years since I've carried a note.




Ive _never_ carried a note.....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> You really dont want a video of me singing....



He can turn down the volume and focus on your .... dancing.


....

I am afraid I have to go off soon. 
Good night, Hive...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Note to self: Use mind control ray to get the Sexy Blackhawk pilot chick to suggest a "drunken kareoke" night date. Have saudi contact video tape said event..




No alcohol here but it would definately dull the pain of me having to sing. Rebecca does like karaoke which is why I get the feeling I'll be singing there on Tuesday with her.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> He can turn down the volume and focus on your .... dancing.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I am afraid I have to go off soon.
> Good night, Hive...




Is that one of those "Ill be in my bunk" kind of things?


----------



## Studio69

Goldmoon said:


> Ive _never_ carried a note.....




I find that very hard to believe. You've never sung _with_ the radio?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Studio69 said:


> I find that very hard to believe. You've never sung _with_ the radio?




I do that quite often myself.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> No alcohol here but it would definately dull the pain of me having to sing. Rebecca does like karaoke which is why I get the feeling I'll be singing there on Tuesday with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those "Ill be in my bunk" kind of things?




Yes, and no. Let's say it is not an euphemism. 

Night...


----------



## Studio69

Reveille said:


> I do that quite often myself.




I don't personally know anyone that hasn't.


----------



## Goldmoon

Studio69 said:


> I find that very hard to believe. You've never sung _with_ the radio?




Well yes I have. I have a Zune here with me and I sing with it occasionally. I just meant to say that I've never sang well.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes, and no. Let's say it is not an euphemism.
> 
> Night...




Night. sleep well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  I think there should be a list of military euphemisms!

Lets see which of these actually exist.

Discharged from duty.
Detonating a round.
Foxtroting Charle Tango.
Placing a bullet in her chamber.
Laying down suppression fire on an insurgent. 
Fire in the hole..  ...ewe..
Sinking a battle ship.
Penetrating her base.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... I think there should be a list of military euphemisms!
> 
> Lets see which of these actually exist.
> 
> Discharged from duty.
> Detonating a round.
> Foxtroting Charle Tango.
> Placing a bullet in her chamber.
> Laying down suppression fire on an insurgent.
> Fire in the hole.. ...ewe..
> Sinking a battle ship.
> Penetrating her base.




Lets not forget:
Buttstroking your battle buddy


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  I think there should be a list of military euphemisms!
> 
> Lets see which of these actually exist.
> 
> Discharged from duty.
> Detonating a round.
> Foxtroting Charle Tango.
> Placing a bullet in her chamber.
> Laying down suppression fire on an insurgent.
> Fire in the hole..  ...ewe..
> Sinking a battle ship.
> Penetrating her base.






Goldmoon said:


> Lets not forget:
> Buttstroking your battle buddy









 Oh my god, oh my god.

Oh, damn. 


Anyways I'm headed out. Boyfriend and I are off to see Pink Panther 2.


----------



## Goldmoon

Studio69 said:


> Oh my god, oh my god.
> 
> Oh, damn.
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm headed out. Boyfriend and I are off to see Pink Panther 2.




Have a good time.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, i herd you liek mudkipz?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... I think there should be a list of military euphemisms!
> 
> Lets see which of these actually exist.
> 
> Discharged from duty.
> Detonating a round.
> Foxtroting Charle Tango.
> Placing a bullet in her chamber.
> Laying down suppression fire on an insurgent.
> Fire in the hole.. ...ewe..
> Sinking a battle ship.
> Penetrating her base.




Except for "Foxtroting Charle Tango." I can verify all of those.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> So, i herd you liek mudkipz?




Galeros, is that English?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros, is that English?




yo dawg, i put a book in yo book so you can read while yo are reading.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> yo dawg, i put a book in yo book so you can read while yo are reading.




I imagine the confused look on my face is very similar to that of your avatar....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> So, i herd you liek mudkipz?




no i don't. i do liek caek thuog.


----------



## Goldmoon

Speaking of zombies and singing. Have you all heard of "No more Kings"? They have a song called Zombie me.

I died last night 
Tripped over my own shoelaces
I broke my spine 
Fell on the sidewalk 
And I landed on my face
And I thought
What a way to go 
After all I’ve seen
Can’t just press undo 
I’ve become a zombie me

Now I slide down the street 
With no shoes on my feet 
Looking for brains to eat
I’m a zombie me

Tried to say hi 
But all of my earthly charm had gone
She floated by 
So distracted with the sound 
Of her own cell phone
I said go ahead and walk away 
I have all I need
Now I speak with all the 
Eloquence of livestock
And I’ve become a zombie me

Now I slide down the street 
With no shoes on my feet 
Looking for brains to eat
I’m a zombie me

We got some zombies comin' out the ground
We goin' pound for pound with a cleric around
Become a zombie, be cool like Fonzie
I know you wanna get on me when I say “Come on, Archie”
Let’s go see Vigo ask some people that he know
I got Ghostbusters 2 in the queue on the TiVo
I got the fever for the flavor of a human brain
And all the zombies in the house say Oh
And all the zombies in the house say Eh Eh Oh

What a way to go 
After all I’ve seen
Can’t just press undo 
I’ve become a zombie me

Now I slide down the street 
With no shoes on my feet 
Looking for brains to eat
I’m a zombie me

Now we’re recruiting new meat 
As we march to the beat
Now the army’s complete 
I’m a zombie me


----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> i imagine the confused look on my face is very similar to that of your avatar....




every single milk hit the pipe!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> every single milk hit the pipe!




Indeed it did.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Indeed it did.




So Goldsie, wat is up wit u?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Speaking of zombies and singing. Have you all heard of "No more Kings"? They have a song called Zombie me.
> 
> I died last night
> Tripped over my own shoelaces
> I broke my spine
> Fell on the sidewalk
> And I landed on my face
> And I thought
> What a way to go
> After all I’ve seen
> Can’t just press undo
> I’ve become a zombie me
> 
> Now I slide down the street
> With no shoes on my feet
> Looking for brains to eat
> I’m a zombie me
> 
> Tried to say hi
> But all of my earthly charm had gone
> She floated by
> So distracted with the sound
> Of her own cell phone
> I said go ahead and walk away
> I have all I need
> Now I speak with all the
> Eloquence of livestock
> And I’ve become a zombie me
> 
> Now I slide down the street
> With no shoes on my feet
> Looking for brains to eat
> I’m a zombie me
> 
> We got some zombies comin' out the ground
> We goin' pound for pound with a cleric around
> Become a zombie, be cool like Fonzie
> I know you wanna get on me when I say “Come on, Archie”
> Let’s go see Vigo ask some people that he know
> I got Ghostbusters 2 in the queue on the TiVo
> I got the fever for the flavor of a human brain
> And all the zombies in the house say Oh
> And all the zombies in the house say Eh Eh Oh
> 
> What a way to go
> After all I’ve seen
> Can’t just press undo
> I’ve become a zombie me
> 
> Now I slide down the street
> With no shoes on my feet
> Looking for brains to eat
> I’m a zombie me
> 
> Now we’re recruiting new meat
> As we march to the beat
> Now the army’s complete
> I’m a zombie me









He isn't the least bit clever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> every single milk hit the pipe!




*hits the milk pipe with his spoon*

*pipe bursts, milk floods the hive*

*grabs his surfboard*

WIPEOUT!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> So Goldsie, wat is up wit u?




Living the dream Galeros, wat up wit u?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Living the dream Galeros, wat up wit u?




Me? I am just hanging out and and checking out different websites.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> He isn't the least bit clever.




I dont get it.



Reveille said:


> *hits the milk pipe with his spoon*
> 
> *pipe bursts, milk floods the hive*
> 
> *grabs his surfboard*
> 
> WIPEOUT!!!!




*Strips down to underwear* Milkbath...ALLRIGHT!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Me? I am just hanging out and and checking out different websites.




Thats nothing to be paranoid about. Everyone does it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Thats nothing to be paranoid about. Everyone does it.




Not THOSE kind of websites you dirty thing!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Me? I am just hanging out and and checking out different websites.




If you happen to come across any hot pictures of Kate Winslet dont hesitate to post them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I dont get it.




Thats Major Frank Burns from M*A*S*H.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Not THOSE kind of websites you dirty thing!




You're the one thats dirty to imply that that's what you think I meant. Because I don't/didn't.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Thats Major Frank Burns from M*A*S*H.




I know that but what did it have to do with the zombie song?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> If you happen to come across any hot pictures of Kate Winslet dont hesitate to post them.




I really should not have used the  there.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> You're the one thats dirty to imply that that's what you think I meant. Because I don't/didn't.




Yes, but it is not as entertaining when two girls do it...ahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Goldmoon

reveille said:


> you're the one thats dirty to imply that that's what you think i meant. Because i don't/didn't.




liar lol :d


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Yes, but it is not as entertaining when two girls do it...ahhhhhhhhhh.




What the hell are you talking about? Sometimes I think you pitch for the other team.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> liar lol :d




I'm not lying. My fiancee lets me 'storm the castle' when we're both in the mood.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Sometimes I think you pitch for the other team.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I know that but what did it have to do with the zombie song?




I didn't think it was clever.

Frank Burns would agree.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Sometimes I think you pitch for the other team.




Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> So, i herd you liek mudkipz?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKzqP4-0Z6M]YouTube - Mudkip: The Insane Edition[/ame]


Galeros:  The Hive's resident living internet meme.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh...  I wonder if anyone is insane enough to watch the video to the end.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I'm not lying. My fiancee lets me 'storm the castle' when we're both in the mood.




I know thats an actual game but I cant help wondering......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

2 Kate Winslet 6 Packs for you Goldmoon.

EDIT: To avoid a suspension/banning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I know thats an actual game but I cant help wondering......




Let me spell it out with three little letters: S E X


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I didn't think it was clever.
> 
> Frank Burns would agree.




I liked it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I liked it....




Yet another example of varying tastes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Let me spell it out with three little letters: S E X


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh...  I wonder if anyone is insane enough to watch the video to the end.




My sanity left me years ago. I have the strength to watch it through to the end. I'll let it buffer all the way through first before watching.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Let me spell it out with three little letters: S E X




Nice, make me jealous why dont you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


>




What? You've never got any?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Nice, make me jealous why dont you...




You've got your cute little pilot. Bust/Make a move.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> What? You've never got any?




Er, no.

I was just  because I thought three  looked funny.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Yet another example of varying tastes.




Maybe you have to actually hear it. Its quite catchy.



Reveille said:


> My sanity left me years ago. I have the strength to watch it through to the end. I'll let it buffer all the way through first before watching.




Yet another win for government filters. I cant see the youtube videos either.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> You've got your cute little pilot. Bust/Make a move.




Yeah but you have a key to your castle door. I'm not even sure what side the lock is on mine. And trust me, I'm going to give it my BEST effort.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe you have to actually hear it. Its quite catchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another win for government filters. I cant see the youtube videos either.




You would think a "media friendly" president would lift the barriers on media that is accessible to our armed forced...  Then again... maybe the pentagon doesn't want our soldiers watching too many videos about cats flushing toilets before entering battle...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh...  I wonder if anyone is insane enough to watch the video to the end.




Well I just did it; I sat through the whole video all the way to the end.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> 2 Kate Winslet 6 Packs for you Goldmoon.
> 
> Let me know when you've DLed both of them so that I can get rid of them.
> 
> I don't want a banning or a suspension for helping you get your fix.




I got them, thank you. Tasty.....It should help me relieve some stress later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Did you get the zip files Goldmoon?

EDIT: Never mind, I was writing this before post #240 went through.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> You would think a "media friendly" president would lift the barriers on media that is accessible to our armed forced... Then again... maybe the pentagon doesn't want our soldiers watching too many videos about cats flushing toilets before entering battle...




But we all need a laugh from time to time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You would think a "media friendly" president would lift the barriers on media that is accessible to our armed forced...  Then again... maybe the pentagon doesn't want our soldiers watching too many videos about cats flushing toilets before entering battle...




I sure wish Fruitsy was potty trained. It would save us money on litter, litter bags and would save me from having to take her poop out to the bin every day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think that mudkipz video did give me a headache though. 

Ugh, I wouldn't want to sit through another ten minutes of that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ok Rev, your Avatar is staring at me. It makes me want to shoot my screen.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Ok Rev, your Avatar is staring at me. It makes me want to shoot my screen.




It is staring at me to. He knows!


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I think that mudkipz video did give me a headache though.
> 
> Ugh, I wouldn't want to sit through another ten minutes of that.




Im sure it would be worse with me singing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Ok Rev, your Avatar is staring at me. It makes me want to shoot my screen.






Galeros said:


> It is staring at me to. He knows!




Eye'm Watching You.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Im sure it would be worse with me singing.




Its 10 minutes of one mudkip saying 'mud' while the other says 'kip'. Over and over.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It is staring at me to. He knows!




I think it does....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*ponders if his avatar should be changed to appease Goldmoon and Galeros*


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Its 10 minutes of one mudkip saying 'mud' while the other says 'kip'. Over and over.




Why the hell would you watch that for 10 minutes?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> *ponders if his avatar should be changed to appease Goldmoon and Galeros*




I am fine with it. Even zombies fear being devoured by me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> *ponders if his avatar should be changed to appease Goldmoon and Galeros*




I've been pondering an avatar change myself but I cant think of anything else to put.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Why the hell would you watch that for 10 minutes?




Just to prove that I can.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am fine with it. Even zombies fear being devoured by me.




That is a bold statement. I dont believe anyone fears being eaten by me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> That is a bold statement. I dont believe anyone fears being eaten by me.




...I will let the others handle that statement.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> ...I will let the others handle that statement.




I have to be evil once in awhile....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think Galeros believes himself to be a Deathless.

Hope you approve of the new avatar Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> *ponders if his avatar should be changed to appease Goldmoon and Galeros*




Now thats a pus......um....cat I can appreciate.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I think Galeros believes himself to be a Deathless.
> 
> Hope you approve of the new avatar Goldmoon.




I gave up trying to understand Galeros long ago. I just accept that Galeros IS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Only 1,992 more posts until I hit 8th level.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> I think Galeros believes himself to be a Deathless.




wut?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I gave up trying to understand Galeros long ago. I just accept that Galeros IS.




I tend to swing with the beast. I no longer get confused by his statements, but try to provoke him by going with the flow. I get more posts that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> wut?




You have played in an Eberron game, right?


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I think Galeros believes himself to be a Deathless.
> 
> Hope you approve of the new avatar Goldmoon.




I've always thought fantasy feline women were very sensual and erotic. I'd help her get herself clean....


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> You have played in an Eberron game, right?




no.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> no.




You _DO_ game, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I'd help her get herself clean....




If I wasn't engaged....


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> You _DO_ game, right?




yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> yes.




Good, now find a group that plays Eberron.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Good, now find a group that plays Eberron.




ok.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> ok.




Good. Let us know when you do. 

You need some education regarding Khorvaire & Xen'Drik.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> If I wasn't engaged....




I got this covered, my tongue had been vastly underworked lately.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I got this covered, my tongue had been vastly underworked lately.




Good to hear. My avatar needs a liitle love.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Good to hear. My avatar needs a liitle love.




And my tongue needs a little pu.......um......cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm out of here for now. I've got 21 queued up on the VHS tape and I'm getting hungry.

Will be back later.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Well, I'm out of here. I've got 21 queued up on the VHS tape and I'm getting hungry.




Awwww, everyones leaving me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, everyones leaving me.




i still here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> i still here.




Awww, thank you Galeros. *HUG*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, thank you Galeros. *HUG*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, done venting. Wow, I've really gotten bitchy in my old age.




You're not old. We're the same age.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Oh yes, I guess I do. First of all let me say in all honesty that The list of things my squad is good at is very long but recon is very near the top of that list. We can really be ninjas when we need to. So my squadmates se me going gaga over this Army helo pilot. ( One of them did make a good point when I said I'd be discreet. They asked how discreet can two over-six foot hot women be when walking together.) The do some recon behind my back and find out where she is, with which unit and even which specific Balckhawk she flies. My Squadleader then decided I need more training on our air-assault techniques. (Air-assault is repelling down ropes from a helicopter) He even manages to get me hooked-up with Rebecca's (The hot army pilot) Blackhawk for the training. (They told me all of this as I was giggling like a schoolgirl a couple days ago) To top it all off it was her Blackhawk at the ceremony today and they introduced me and we had coffee and talked for two hours. We actually have a lot on common. While I didnt come right out and ask her if she likes women I dont think I hid the fact that I did and I flirted a lot. She didnt shy away in the least and we're meeting for lunch tomorrow. I get to spend all day with her on Sunday training even though I'll be in constant pain. (I'm betting rappelling with broken fingers will really hurt) In any case My boys take such good care of me and I really love them for it. So Goldmoon is currently an Amazon on cloud nine!




I was right. I was right. *dances*


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, now that Aeson is here to keep you company Goldsie I better get going. This Hive is too small to contain me for long.

*Adjusts hat and heads off into the sunset*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're not old. We're the same age.




OK, well I _feel_ old.



Aeson said:


> I was right. I was right. *dances*




About what? Why I love my Squad? Theyre soooo good to me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, now that Aeson is here to keep you company Goldsie I better get going. This Hive is too small to contain me for long.
> 
> *Adjusts hat and heads off into the sunset*




Thanks Galeros, have a good day.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'll admit to liking a few. I even saw one on Broadway once.




Lemme guess. Le Mis?


I need to respond to other and not just you. It looks bad.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Lemme guess. Le Mis?
> 
> 
> I need to respond to other and not just you. It looks bad.lol




Of course...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> OK, well I _feel_ old..



 You shouldn't. 



Goldmoon said:


> About what? Why I love my Squad? Theyre soooo good to me.




My first guess was they got the van for you to nuke. I came back later that they helped fix you up with the pilot.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> That is a bold statement. I dont believe anyone fears being eaten by me.




Do I really have to comment?


----------



## Aeson

I get caught and see an old face return. JD didn't get a proper welcome home from you people. Shame on you. SHAME! 


Welcome back JDVN1. Long time no see.


Looks like everyone is gone. I guess I have to actually work now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You shouldn't.
> 
> 
> My first guess was they got the van for you to nuke. I came back later that they helped fix you up with the pilot.




Doesnt mean I dont.   They try, now its up to me



Aeson said:


> Do I really have to comment?




you know you want to.



Aeson said:


> I get caught and see an old face return. JD didn't get a proper welcome home from you people. Shame on you. SHAME!
> 
> 
> Welcome back JDVN1. Long time no see.
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is gone. I guess I have to actually work now.




I didnt know him.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Doesnt mean I dont.   .



I'd make you feel young again.



Goldmoon said:


> They try, now its up to me.




 I'm sure you'll be successful in your endeavor.



Goldmoon said:


> you know you want to.




 Yes I do.

Fear it? It's what dreams are made of.



Goldmoon said:


> I didnt know him.



It's ok. I noticed he posted in the other hive and Rev said something.
He's an old time hiver. Been MIA for a bit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Our timing never seems to mesh. I'm night flying with Rebecca tonight and I'm heading off to bed soon. By the way, give me your mailing address and check your mail in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Fear it? It's what dreams are made of.




Its all about enjoying what you do.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Our timing never seems to mesh. I'm night flying with Rebecca tonight and I'm heading off to bed soon. By the way, give me your mailing address and check your mail in about 2 weeks.



It never seems to mesh well does it.
You want my mailing address?




Goldmoon said:


> Its all about enjoying what you do.



I'm sure it is. I'd love to see you enjoy what you do.


----------



## Aeson

I was chatting with a friend last night and talked about my weight loss. I said could you imagine me with my wit, charm, sense of humor, cooking skills in a slimmer fitter body? All I have to say is Brad Pitt better watch out. 

She was talking about a segment she say on TV where a doctor to a guy if he lost weight his penis would get bigger. I explained that is true in a sense. I said add to the list above a long shlong.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You want my mailing address?




Yes, if you dont mind.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, if you dont mind.




Hell no I don't mind.


----------



## Aeson

I'm all alone.


*streaks the hive*


----------



## megamania

'sup.


----------



## megamania

mid life crisis: take 12


----------



## megamania

mega is psychotic


----------



## megamania

been real


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 'sup.



yo


megamania said:


> mid life crisis: take 12



cut, cut. Why are you in my scene? 


megamania said:


> mega is psychotic



Tell us something we didn't know.


megamania said:


> been real




no, its been fantasy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm all alone in the hive! 

*does a sexy striptease*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm all alone in the hive!
> 
> *does a sexy striptease*




AAaagggghhh!!!  MY EYES!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> AAaagggghhh!!!  MY EYES!!!




Oops. *puts his clothes back on*

Sorry, I thought I was alone in here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So whats going on Relique?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm so bored I'm ready to have a conniption fit.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I'm so bored I'm ready to have a conniption fit.




Go have a fit on Mandy.


----------



## Aeson

I need a job that pays more or another job that won't interfer with my current one.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

*sigh* A persone can't go and watch some shakespear without the hive exploding behind his back*



Aeson said:


> I need a job that pays more or another job that won't interfer with my current one.




Story of most peoples lives


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I need a job that pays more or another job that won't interfer with my current one.






Phaezen said:


> Story of most peoples lives




That and the endless hunt for giggity


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> That and the endless hunt for giggity




Truer word may have never been spoken.


I want to make enough money to afford the lifestyle I wish to be accutomed to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... just finished setting up the first two ultimate death match fights...  I'm thinking of having the weekend bouts last about 3/4 days while the weekday matches will only run 48 hours.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... just finished setting up the first two ultimate death match fights...  I'm thinking of having the weekend bouts last about 3/4 days while the weekday matches will only run 48 hours.




Good idea having the weekend run longer. Give more of a chance to vote.


----------



## CleverNickName

I hate hydrogeology.
























That is all.


----------



## Aeson

That is never all. There is always something else to say.


----------



## Aeson

what happened to Duskblade? She was planning to start a PBP.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:


> Hey, Jdvn1.  You just got mentioned over in talking the talk.  Your PbP DM and Player list is still there, and people keep using it, despite you not being around.  You might want to see about editing the initial post so people realize it's not so current.



In my own thread? I responded, thanks.


----------



## Phaezen

CleverNickName said:


> I hate hydrogeology.




My players hate Hydrageology







.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> what happened to Duskblade? She was planning to start a PBP.




She created a character for my game then vanished earlier this week after I mentioned my wireless went down..

I think she might have started going out at night like someone suggested she do (if she wanted to meet a guy).


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> That is never all. There is always something else to say.



Indeed.  But it's bad enough that *one* Hiver has to suffer through the Dupuit Assumption and other groundwater models...why should I force everyone else to do the same?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> In my own thread? I responded, thanks.



How do we know this is you and not a clone?


Relique du Madde said:


> She created a character for my game then vanished earlier this week after I mentioned my wireless went down..
> 
> I think she might have started going out at night like someone suggested she do (if she wanted to meet a guy).



Did one beget the other? No Relique = No hive?


CleverNickName said:


> Indeed.  But it's bad enough that *one* Hiver has to suffer through the Dupuit Assumption and other groundwater models...why should I force everyone else to do the same?




Share the pain, dude. Misery loves company.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did one beget the other? No Relique = No hive?




I doubt it. I don't think my saying I wasn't going to be unable to post from home for 5 business days would be enough to drive her away. 

HOWEVER, wasn't there a bad storm in the midwest?  If there was that might be why sshe vanished.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I doubt it. I don't think my saying I wasn't going to be unable to post from home for 5 business days would be enough to drive her away.
> 
> HOWEVER, wasn't there a bad storm in the midwest?  If there was that might be why sshe vanished.




A tornado took her to OZ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> A tornado took her to OZ?




I hope not.  I'm not sure how long she would survive a maximum security prison.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope not.  I'm not sure how long she would survive a maximum security prison.




Women in prison movie. Now we're talking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Women in prison movie. Now we're talking.



Go to youtube and search for Chained Heat Trailer...  Can't link the video here because it's definitely not grandma proof (there is uncensored BOOBIES).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Go to youtube and search for Chained Heat Trailer...  Can't link the video here because it's definitely not grandma proof (there is uncensored BOOBIES).




Seen the movie. 

I'm at work. I'm not going to look at uncensored anything. lol

Speaking of at work. I'm so f*ing bored. I'm done with my work. I have about a hour and 1/2 till I can leave. I want to go home.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Speaking of at work. I'm so f*ing bored. I'm done with my work. I have about a hour and 1/2 till I can leave. I want to go home.




Same boat as me then?

Worst part is my work is uptodate and my boss is hovering. making sure I am working...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Same boat as me then?
> 
> Worst part is my work is uptodate and my boss is hovering. making sure I am working...




My boss went home over an hour ago. I'm the only one in the building. 



Relique: Got a good Mexican recipe? Something that isn't on the menu but can be made with things at the local chain grocery? I'm wanting to make something when I get home.


----------



## Phaezen

*Woot!*

Hometime

Enjoy the weekend hive!


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *Woot!*
> 
> Hometime
> 
> Enjoy the weekend hive!




I snuck out early. I'm already home.

I went to the store to get stuff to make nachos and tacos. As I was walking to the register to check out I glance at the movie rack. What do you think caught my eye? Les Miserables. The movie with Liam Neeson. I had to get it.lol


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Hmm. Somehow, my weekend most the last weeks seems to be worse then it usually is. Is it the diet, the medicine, is it that I don't know how the projects at work will go (and I will enjoy the direction), is it just that it's fracking cold outside and I want either more snow or more spring?


----------



## Aeolius

It's really rather simple...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Frack (just saw BSG, I am still immersed  ), the designated DM for this evening just called me that he's still ill and can't make it. And he can't reach the other players. 

Now I have no clue whether we'll play or not...  I hate it when I have no one to blame...

Wait: Aeolius, it's your fault. 
I am sure I'll soon feel better.


----------



## hafrogman

CleverNickName said:


> Indeed.  But it's bad enough that *one* Hiver has to suffer through the Dupuit Assumption and other groundwater models...why should I force everyone else to do the same?



Technically two Hivers have to suffer through it.  I don't produce them, but I have to read the reports, and deal with the data.


----------



## Aeolius

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wait: Aeolius, it's your fault.
> I am sure I'll soon feel better.




:: passes the blame to the person who posted before my prior post ::


----------



## megamania

Bark at the moon


----------



## megamania

Wild thing you make my heart sing


----------



## megamania

Bloodshot and Rai


----------



## megamania

A beautiful Mind


----------



## Blackrat

Motörhead


----------



## Aeolius

Power Tool


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> How do we know this is you and not a clone?



Would it really make a difference to you? My clones are just as cute as I am.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeolius said:


> Power Tool



Chainsaw.


----------



## Jdvn1

doublepost


----------



## Blackrat

jdvn1 said:


> chainsaw.




DOOM

What are we doing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> DOOM
> 
> What are we doing?



I don't know, it looked like word association to me.


----------



## Aeolius

Jdvn1 said:


> I don't know, it looked like word association to me.



Actually I just wanted to listen to Power Tool:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT2_wi0QPpU"]Two Heads[/ame]


----------



## megamania

Talenta Plains


----------



## megamania

Leinil Yu


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't have any real good Mexican recipes (remember my cooking skill is at negative 10).  I only know how to make the basics  ie.  Quesadillas, tacos, and tostadas.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gr.. my goggles have disappeared into the mini the black whole that exists within my room alone with my Coralline book.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't have any real good Mexican recipes (remember my cooking skill is at negative 10).  I only know how to make the basics  ie.  Quesadillas, tacos, and tostadas.




It's ok. I hoped you might or at least have access to something. 

Last week I went out with a friend to a Mexican place and he had a chimichanga and I had a chalupa. Are those actual Mexican dishes or their version of Taco Bell food?lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's not actually known where the Chimichonga originated.  Some think it started in Tulsa Arizona (1920s) others in Mexico in 1890s.  Chalupas are Mexican and the real form is of a tostada.  Taco bell decided they worked better as a taco.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's not actually known where the Chimichonga originated.  Some think it started in Tulsa Arizona (1920s) others in Mexico in 1890s.  Chalupas are Mexican and the real form is of a tostada.  Taco bell decided they worked better as a taco.




After asking I thought to look it up.lol 

I like Taco Bell's chalupa but I think I'd like the tostada version more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Chimichanga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I snuck out early. I'm already home.
> 
> I went to the store to get stuff to make nachos and tacos. As I was walking to the register to check out I glance at the movie rack. What do you think caught my eye? Les Miserables. The movie with Liam Neeson. I had to get it.lol




That Movie was an abomination, search Amazon for Les Miserables in Concert.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello all. No news on the Rebecca front. Training is delayed cause I am one sick Amazon. I feel awful and I'm functioning at about 40%. I woke up and all I wanted to do was stay in bed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> That Movie was an abomination, search Amazon for Les Miserables in Concert.




Why do you say that about the movie? I suppose it's nothing like the play.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hello all. No news on the Rebecca front. Training is delayed cause I am one sick Amazon. I feel awful and I'm functioning at about 40%. I woke up and all I wanted to do was stay in bed.




Awe. Poor thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Why do you say that about the movie? I suppose it's nothing like the play.




The movie ends halfway through the story itself. Theres so much more after where the movie stops. Try to find the musical on DVD or at least get Les Miserables in Concert. Better yet, read the book. I really love the story and not just because I'm in it. 



Aeson said:


> Awe. Poor thing.




It sucks but I dont really have time to be sick. I'll work through it but rappelling out of a helicopter while weak and dizzy is not smart. I just hope Rebecca is free when I feel better.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> The movie ends halfway through the story itself. Theres so much more after where the movie stops. Try to find the musical on DVD or at least get Les Miserables in Concert. Better yet, read the book. I really love the story and not just because I'm in it.



 I liked the movie when I saw it years ago. I didn't really have anything to compare it to. also I wanted to hear how your name is pronounced.



Goldmoon said:


> It sucks but I dont really have time to be sick. I'll work through it but rappelling out of a helicopter while weak and dizzy is not smart. I just hope Rebecca is free when I feel better.




At least you're not gaga enough over her to try something. I'm sure she'll be around when you're feeling better.


----------



## Aeson

Isn't the way? My gaming group is arriving while you're online.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I liked the movie when I saw it years ago. I didn't really have anything to compare it to. also I wanted to hear how your name is pronounced.
> 
> At least you're not gaga enough over her to try something. I'm sure she'll be around when you're feeling better.



 Its "Ep oh neen" with the first E pronounced like chef.
Hopefully she will still be here. I'll probably miss Karaoke as well. 




Aeson said:


> Isn't the way? My gaming group is arriving while you're online.




Tell them I said hello.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its "Ep oh neen" with the first E pronounced like chef.



That's what I thought it was. 



Goldmoon said:


> Hopefully she will still be here. I'll probably miss Karaoke as well.




 you didn't want to sing anyway.



Goldmoon said:


> Tell them I said hello.




They say hello back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> you didn't want to sing anyway.




No, I didnt but I wanted the excuse to spend the evening with her without it looking like I needed an excuse. 




Aeson said:


> They say hello back.



 Excellent, its all part of my master plan. Soon I will be able to dominate them.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No, I didnt but I wanted the excuse to spend the evening with her without it looking like I needed an excuse.



 I understand. 


Goldmoon said:


> Excellent, its all part of my master plan. Soon I will be able to dominate them.....




I'm not enough, you want my group also?


Yeah I'm still around. Some times anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm not enough, you want my group also?




I want everything! *evil laugh*


Aeson said:


> Yeah I'm still around. Some times anyway.




Whats that mean?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I want everything! *evil laugh*



Not surprised.


Goldmoon said:


> Whats that mean?



I should be playing the game but I stop in to chat when I can.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> I should be playing the game but I stop in to chat when I can.




Dont get in trouble on my account.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont get in trouble on my account.




I won't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boom


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Boom




Big ba-da boom


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Big ba-da boom




Heh heh... Round two's location will be messed up, just so you know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Boom




Bada Boom

Babomb


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... Round two's location will be messed up, just so you know.




Heh, I said from the beginning I dont expect to win. Some of those girls will waste me.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, I said from the beginning I dont expect to win. Some of those girls will waste me.




You never know.  

Heya hive. Been a while; works been kicking my ass (I've been promoted to assistant manager). That plus school leaves barely any time to myself. No time to think, no time to game, no time for fun and no time for the gf. 

Which by the way, she has left me for greener pastures.  I saw her a couple of nights ago necking with another one of my ex's.  She's got a lot of gall. Oh well. At least I'm on my way to making something of myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy crap! A Cat Moon sighting.

How goes it?


----------



## Cat Moon

I think I summarized how its going pretty well. 

A little depressed due to no sexual outlet and I've lost  the means to eat well too. Girl loved to cook.



By the way Reveille, I love your avatar. Is she available?


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> You never know.
> 
> Heya hive. Been a while; works been kicking my ass (I've been promoted to assistant manager). That plus school leaves barely any time to myself. No time to think, no time to game, no time for fun and no time for the gf.
> 
> Which by the way, she has left me for greener pastures.  I saw her a couple of nights ago necking with another one of my ex's.  She's got a lot of gall. Oh well. At least I'm on my way to making something of myself.




Sorry to hear that. Women suck. 

Always nice to have another Moon around here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:


> By the way Reveille, I love your avatar. Is she available?




I believe Goldmoon has laid claim to her.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Sorry to hear that. Women suck.



As being one, I know this to be truth.  



Goldmoon said:


> Always nice to have another Moon around here.



Its nice to be around. I've got 2 3/4 of an hour before my online class starts, so I'll be chilling here in the hive.


----------



## Cat Moon

Reveille said:


> I believe Goldmoon has laid claim to her.




Awww. Goldie, do you mind sharing? I need a little action. My poor little tongue has been out of commission for a little too long.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> A little depressed due to no sexual outlet




I'm right there with you.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I'm right there with you.




I wish. 

If you were we wouldn't be in this predicament.


----------



## Aeson

Two moons that that are sexually frustrated and I'm too busy to play or at least watch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> I believe Goldmoon has laid claim to her.




Laid might not be correct, Thats something I havent been in awhile.



Cat Moon said:


> Awww. Goldie, do you mind sharing? I need a little action. My poor little tongue has been out of commission for a little too long.




No problem sister, put that thing to work and lets have some fun.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Two moons that that are sexually frustrated and I'm too busy to play or at least watch.




*gives Aeson a hug*

Sorry bud.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> No problem sister, put that thing to work and lets have some fun.




*Tackles Rev's avatar, ties it down in bed and gets to work.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> No problem sister, put that thing to work and lets have some fun.






Cat Moon said:


> *Tackles Rev's avatar, ties it down in bed and gets to work.*




Pining over a picture? You ladies need professional help.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> I wish.
> 
> If you were we wouldn't be in this predicament.




Possibly. I'm by no means 100% right now. two broken fingers, some bruised ribs a fractured wrist and a sprained ankle. To top it all off, I'm really sick. I'd probably just be able to lay there at the moment.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Pining over a picture? You ladies need professional help.




I'm sure I do in more ways than one. LOL


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Possibly. I'm by no means 100% right now. two broken fingers, some bruised ribs a fractured wrist and a sprained ankle. To top it all off, I'm really sick. I'd probably just be able to lay there at the moment.




Pardon me for a second.

*Goes into the restroom to retch*

Sorry about that; I've got an easy gag reflex. I really can't handle descriptions of violence or pain. Pictures on the other hand are another matter entirely.


Anyway, I'm sorry to hear about your condition. I've said a prayer for you that you'll get well soon.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> *gives Aeson a hug*
> 
> Sorry bud.




Aww. Missed ya.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> *Tackles Rev's avatar, ties it down in bed and gets to work.*




Um, so...without trying to sound like a total desperate slut, what do you look like?


----------



## Cat Moon

Reveille said:


> Pining over a picture? You ladies need professional help.






Goldmoon said:


> I'm sure I do in more ways than one. LOL




Well fortunately I live in Vegas. I know just where to go to get professional help.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Well fortunately I live in Vegas. I know just where to go to get professional help.




Speaking of which, how is Vegas handling the downturn?


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Um, so...without trying to sound like a total desperate slut, what do you look like?




I'm 5' 4". I have brown hair and brown eyes. Right now I'm wearing a slinky black nighty with matching panties. My dimensions are 32-24-36; double B cup.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Um, so...without trying to sound like a total desperate slut, what do you look like?




How does that sound like a desperate slut? I guess it depends on how you use the information.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> I'm 5' 4". I have brown hair and brown eyes. Right now I'm wearing a slinky black nighty with matching panties. My dimensions are 32-24-36; double B cup.




Interested in a boyfriend?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> I'm 5' 4". I have brown hair and brown eyes. Right now I'm wearing a slinky black nighty with matching panties. My dimensions are 32-24-36; double B cup.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> Pardon me for a second.
> 
> *Goes into the restroom to retch*
> 
> Sorry about that; I've got an easy gag reflex. I really can't handle descriptions of violence or pain. Pictures on the other hand are another matter entirely.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry to hear about your condition. I've said a prayer for you that you'll get well soon.




I was hit by a minivan. I had a concussion but thats passed.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>




There bears repeating.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Speaking of which, how is Vegas handling the downturn?




More high rollers and white collar class gamblers lately.

Lots of other people (mostly locals) hoping to get lucky at gambling and losing more money than they want to. 

I was in the Luxor 4 nights ago entertaining a client and security had to escort a man outside for assaulting a slot machine.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I was hit by a minivan. I had a concussion but thats passed.




OUCH! I'm surprised you survived.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Interested in a boyfriend?




Sorry hon, but men just don't float my boat. Unless you're willing to get gender reassignment surgery, you have no chance with me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> I'm 5' 4". I have brown hair and brown eyes. Right now I'm wearing a slinky black nighty with matching panties. My dimensions are 32-24-36; double B cup.




Lets see. I'm 6'3", I normally have long red hair but right now its short (Shoulder lenght) and black. I have green eyes and right now I'm wearing an ACU camouflage uniform and combat boots. 34-24-34 and a C cup.



Aeson said:


> Interested in a boyfriend?




Aeson, I think shes batting for my team. 


Relique du Madde said:


>




Yet another smiley I cannot see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> I was in the Luxor 4 nights ago entertaining a client




Giggity.



> security had to escort a man outside for* sexually* assaulting a slot machine.




Giggity...


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


>






Aeson said:


> There bears repeating.



Sorry, but no. I'm a little worried that it would draw the wrong kind of attention. I'm happy just to have high speed access.

I don't need to put myself online for the whole world to see.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> OUCH! I'm surprised you survived.




Body armor and a kevlar helmet probably saved my life. I never saw it coming. I remember flying through the air then waking up in the medic tent.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Lets see. I'm 6'3", I normally have long red hair but right now its short (Shoulder lenght) and black. I have green eyes and right now I'm wearing an ACU camouflage uniform and combat boots. 34-24-34 and a C cup.



Just as hot of a description.


Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, I think shes batting for my team.



Never hurts to ask. And you're a switch hitter.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Sorry, but no. I'm a little worried that it would draw the wrong kind of attention. I'm happy just to have high speed access.
> 
> I don't need to put myself online for the whole world to see.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Lets see. I'm 6'3", I normally have long red hair but right now its short (Shoulder lenght) and black. I have green eyes and right now I'm wearing an ACU camouflage uniform and combat boots. 34-24-34 and a C cup.



Mmmm......yum. I love tall women.



Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, I think shes batting for my team.



Indeed I am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:


> I'm 5' 4". I have brown hair and brown eyes. Right now I'm wearing a slinky black nighty with matching panties. My dimensions are 32-24-36; double B cup.




Please excuse my absence, but there was business I needed to take care of.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Sorry hon, but men just don't float my boat. Unless you're willing to get gender reassignment surgery, you have no chance with me.




Not my fault I was born a man.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Body armor and a kevlar helmet probably saved my life. I never saw it coming. I remember flying through the air then waking up in the medic tent.




OH! So I guess that means you're international right now.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> OH! So I guess that means you're international right now.




In the worlds largest sandbox.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Never hurts to ask. And you're a switch hitter.




I suppose so. While I havent completely given up on men, I certainly prefer women for the time being.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I suppose so. While I havent completely given up on men, I certainly prefer women for the time being.




Much to the disappointment of the men in the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Please excuse my absence, but ther was business I needed to take care of.




Band was in session ?


----------



## Cat Moon

Reveille said:


> Please excuse my absence, but there was business I needed to take care of.



Naughty boy!



Aeson said:


> Not my fault I was born a man.



Just like its not my fault I was born a woman.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Much to the disappointment of the men in the hive.




Not really...  I mean we can still watch... and participate  oh... yeah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Band was in session ?




Something like that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Not really...  I mean we can still watch... and participate  oh... yeah!




Get to watch anyway.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I suppose so. While I havent completely given up on men, I certainly prefer women for the time being.




I've always been drawn to females. I endured much ridicule during middle and high school. It isn't my fault I'm not attracted to men.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Please excuse my absence, but there was business I needed to take care of.




Thanks for sharing.



Aeson said:


> Not my fault I was born a man.




I've never held that against you.



Cat Moon said:


> OH! So I guess that means you're international right now.




Thats a nice way of putting it. Makes it sound like I'm on vacation.



Aeson said:


> Much to the disappointment of the men in the hive.




Just you Aeson. I doubt any of the others pine for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Thanks for sharing.




Sorry. I'll keep my actions my discrete in the future. It was the black nighty and matching panties that put it over the top.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Just you Aeson. I doubt any of the others pine for me.




Not sure how to take that.  But I'll keep quiet to avoid more embarrassment.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> I've always been drawn to females. I endured much ridicule during middle and high school. It isn't my fault I'm not attracted to men.




I have been attracted to women for awhle but I guess I "came out" about three years ago. My Father disowned me for it. I'm in the military so I have to be very careful. One of the things I like about being out here is people care a lot less about crap like that. Less people seem to judge me here.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Thats a nice way of putting it. Makes it sound like I'm on vacation.




My mother raised me to be polite no matter what the situation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Sorry. I'll keep my actions my discrete in the future. It was the black nighty and matching panties that put it over the top.




OK, now I know where your buttons are.



Aeson said:


> Not sure how to take that.  But I'll keep quiet to avoid more embarrassment.




Relax Aeson, I just meant that I think you are the only Hiver actually romantically interested in me. I wasnt trying to be mean or anything.



Cat Moon said:


> My mother raised me to be polite no matter what the situation.




"Fighting in the worlds most unpopular war" doesnt have as nice of a ring to it. LOL


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> My Father disowned me for it.



He's a jerk. Its the 21st century. People need to learn to be more accepting of others.  



Goldmoon said:


> I'm in the military so I have to be very careful. One of the things I like about being out here is people care a lot less about crap like that. Less people seem to judge me here.



It really annoys me that so many people are quick to judge others due to their sexual orientation. Its not like we are hurting anybody in any way. 

Sometimes I wish that the people who are unaccepting would be put on an island and have it be nuked from orbit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> "Fighting in the worlds most unpopular war" doesnt have as nice of a ring to it. LOL




Dispite the fact that I son't approve of the war, that doesn't make it the soldiers fault for fighting it. They're just following orders. 

I pray for yours and every one elses' safety every day.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> "Fighting in the worlds most unpopular war" doesnt have as nice of a ring to it. LOL






Reveille said:


> Dispite the fact that I son't approve of the war, that doesn't make it the soldiers fault for fighting it. They're just following orders.
> 
> I pray for yours and every one elses' safety every day.



Thats very sweet of you, Rev. I wish the world had more people like you in it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> "Fighting in the worlds most unpopular war" doesnt have as nice of a ring to it. LOL




I thought that was Vietman?


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> He's a jerk. Its the 21st century. People need to learn to be more accepting of others.
> 
> 
> It really annoys me that so many people are quick to judge others due to their sexual orientation. Its not like we are hurting anybody in any way.
> 
> Sometimes I wish that the people who are unaccepting would be put on an island and have it be nuked from orbit.




I dont wish them ill. I fight so that everyone has freedom of speech. I certainly cant fault them for exercising that right.



Reveille said:


> Dispite the fact that I son't approve of the war, that doesn't make it the soldiers fault for fighting it. They're just following orders.
> 
> I pray for yours and every one elses' every day.




I know and we appreciate it, we really do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought that was Vietman?




I've heard this called the new Vietnam many times.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I've heard this called the new Vietnam many times.




They wanted to avoid it becoming the new Vietnam.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I dont wish them ill. I fight so that everyone has freedom of speech. I certainly cant fault them for exercising that right.




I said sometimes; like when words precede physical violence.

My sister was killed by a drunk driver after her and I got into a huge argument. If I ever had the opportunity I'd want to off that a**hole in the worst way.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought that was Vietman?




I lost two Uncles I never met to Vietnam. 

Another relative, my Aunt Lyla, lost both of her legs due to minefields in Korea.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> They wanted to avoid it becoming the new Vietnam.




Too late but I digress. This is bordering on politics.



Cat Moon said:


> I said sometimes; like when words precede physical violence.
> 
> My sister was killed by a drunk driver after her and I got into a huge argument. If I ever had the opportunity I'd want to off that a**hole in the worst way.




There have been a few people I wanted to off and didnt. Oddly enough, I've offed a few people I didnt want to as well. Karma.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I dont wish them ill. I fight so that everyone has freedom of speech. I certainly cant fault them for exercising that right.
> .




Sadly that's going away... *cough*


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Hive!



Relique du Madde said:


>



Heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Hi Hive!




Hiya Knightfall; how's it going?


----------



## Knightfall

Me...


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Fairness In Speech Act




Just boned up on this. I'm all for it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Hiya Knightfall; how's it going?



Hey Rev!

I doing okay. I've definitely been worse, pain-wise, but I'm still having issues with my lower back and butt. Trying to sit or sleep while dealing with inflamed joints is a pain!


----------



## Relique du Madde

oh frack!  I forgot to compress a video.....  2gig for 1 minute = BAD!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Me...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Hey Rev!
> 
> I doing okay. I've definitely been worse, pain-wise, but I'm still having issues with my lower back and butt. Trying to sit or sleep while dealing with inflamed joints is a pain!




Mmm....sorry to hear. I'm praying for you that things will get better.

Just curious, if I dropped the spell progression of the Tale Cleric by one spell per spell level for each level, do you think it would be on par with the rest of the classes? 'Cause I'm considering doing that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> Hi Hive!
> 
> Heh.



 Hello Knightfall.


Knightfall said:


> Hey Rev!
> 
> I doing okay. I've definitely been worse, pain-wise, but I'm still having issues with my lower back and butt. Trying to sit or sleep while dealing with inflamed joints is a pain!




Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> oh frack!  I forgot to compress a video.....  2gig for 1 minute = BAD!




Yeah, thats a lot of space to take up just for one minute of video.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


>




Like yours or mine is any better Aeson. The three of us could still stand to lose a little more weight.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


>



I nearly spit water on my monitor when I read that. 



Reveille said:


> Like yours or mine is any better Aeson. The three of us could still stand to lose a little more weight.



So true. I haven't been doing very well on controling my eating, lately.

Damn chocolate milk! You are my Everest!


----------



## Goldmoon

We went from Cat and I tonguebathing Rev's avatar (and possibly each other) and a room full of "Giggity's" to war and politics.....sad.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> We went from Cat and I tonguebathing Rev's avatar (and possibly each other) and a room full of "Giggity's" to war and politics.....sad.




I hope you don't mind if I start anew. 

*kisses Goldmoon full on the lips*


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Like yours or mine is any better Aeson. The three of us could still stand to lose a little more weight.



It was a joke. 

In the last month and a half I've lost nearly 10 pounds. Thank you very much.


----------



## Knightfall

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Knightfall.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks Goldmoon. i don't think it's going to get better anytime soon. My chronic pain is why I don't work and have been on disability for 7+ years.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> I nearly spit water on my monitor when I read that.



At least someone thought it was funny.


Goldmoon said:


> We went from Cat and I tonguebathing Rev's avatar (and possibly each other) and a room full of "Giggity's" to war and politics.....sad.




I lost the mood.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Just boned up on this. I'm all for it.




I am, sort of..  

Problem is I already can tell how it will be used by one event which happened last month between Obama and Rush Limbaugh (can not go into details here).   Sadly, I think as a result I only think it will be used for political reasons rather then to create free speech.

Hell, if it were truly used to create free speech, Neo Nazis and the KKK will be allowed to use the airwaves in the prime time on NBC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> I nearly spit water on my monitor when I read that.
> 
> 
> So true. I haven't been doing very well on controling my eating, lately.
> 
> Damn chocolate milk! You are my Everest!




Lately Banana Nut Crisp cereal is my Everest. It is just so good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Headthump*  Grrr...  there has to be a better codex to use to compress my video!!  It looks like crap in quicktime...


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> In the last month and a half I've lost nearly 10 pounds. Thank you very much. :mad



Good for you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> In the last month and a half I've lost nearly 10 pounds. Thank you very much.




Sorry then. I knopw you're working on it; so am I.

I've taken off the Holiday weight that I put on. About 5 pounds.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> I hope you don't mind if I start anew.
> 
> *kisses Goldmoon full on the lips*




Wow, wasnt expecting that. Not complaining mind you and glad I have my own room.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Good for you!



Thanks.


Reveille said:


> Sorry then. I knopw you're working on it; so am I.
> 
> I've taken off the Holiday weight that I put on. About 5 pounds.



It's ok. I just get touchy about people reminding me how I look. I know that makes me a hypocrite. 

I lost weight over the holiday.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Lately Banana Nut Crisp cereal is my Everest. It is just so good.



I used to eat three or four [BIG] bowls of cereal per day (minimum). I've learned that I can't do that anymore. One or two bowls per day, maximum.

Plus, I really have to limit the amount of bread I eat. One or two whole wheat pitas per day, max. And if I have Subway then none.

Mmm, Subway! 

I really want a meatball sub now.  I probably shouldn't since I've already had pizza today.  (I love Panago's whole wheat crust.)


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It looks like crap in quicktime...




Thats probably because Quicktime sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> I used to eat three or four [BIG] bowls of cereal per day (minimum). I've learned that I can't do that anymore. One or two bowls per day, maximum.
> 
> Plus, I really have to limit the amount of bread I eat. One or two whole wheat pitas per day, max. And if I have Subway then none.
> 
> Mmm, Subway!
> 
> I really want a meatball sub now.  I probably shouldn't since I've already had pizza today.  (I love Panago's whole wheat crust.)




Speaking of which its been 6 1/2 hours since I woke up and all I've had so far was two cups of coffee. Starting to get hungry now. Be back in a bit gonna get some grub.


----------



## Cat Moon

Reveille said:


> Be back in a bit gonna get some grub.




Me too; pizza rolls.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> Me too; pizza rolls.




I havent had pizza rolls in years. Mind sharing? I'll share my Girl Scout Cookies....


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I havent had pizza rolls in years. Mind sharing? I'll share my Girl Scout Cookies....




No problem; I'll put an extra three (they're 4" long by 6" wide) in the oven for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:


> Me too; pizza rolls.




Mmm....what kind?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> Mmm, Subway!
> 
> I really want a meatball sub now.  I probably shouldn't since I've already had pizza today.  (I love Panago's whole wheat crust.)




YOU MADE ME DO IT!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM_znsNfhmU]YouTube - Five Dollar Footlong Extended Dance Mix[/ame]!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I havent had pizza rolls in years. Mind sharing? I'll share my Girl Scout Cookies....




I'm really not in the mood if I don't try to turn this dirty.


----------



## Cat Moon

Reveille said:


> Mmm....what kind?




Meat lover.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Speaking of which its been 6 1/2 hours since I woke up and all I've had so far was two cups of coffee. Starting to get hungry now. Be back in a bit gonna get some grub.



Okay, I'm going to get a sub.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Thats probably because Quicktime sucks.




I know.  Problem is the teacher doesn't want to see AVI files.  I experimented with different compressors and got a 75 mb mov with decent looking graphics.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:


> No problem; I'll put an extra three (they're 4" long by 6" wide) in the oven for you.






Cat Moon said:


> Meat lover.




Man, now I'm jealous. 

I just got done eating a small bowl of cereal. That just doesn't compare tothose monster meat lover pizza rolls.


----------



## Cat Moon

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I'm going to get a sub.




I think Rev started something.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> No problem; I'll put an extra three (they're 4" long by 6" wide) in the oven for you.




Wow, big pizza rolls. I'll break out another box of thin mints and change clothes.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying not to eat. This line of talk isn't helping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:


> I think Rev started something.




Actually Knightfall did....



Knightfall said:


> I used to eat three or four [BIG] bowls of cereal per day (minimum). I've learned that I can't do that anymore. One or two bowls per day, maximum.
> 
> Plus, I really have to limit the amount of bread I eat. One or two whole wheat pitas per day, max. And if I have Subway then none.
> 
> Mmm, Subway!
> 
> I really want a meatball sub now.  I probably shouldn't since I've already had pizza today.  (I love Panago's whole wheat crust.)


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, big pizza rolls. I'll break out another box of thin mints and change clothes.




Yup. They're big'uns alright. Very tasty too. I went to the market a couple of days ago and found them, I bought 4 boxes of 'em.

I lurv thin mints.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> Yup. They're big'uns alright. Very tasty too. I went to the market a couple of days ago and found them, I bought 4 boxes of 'em.
> 
> I lurv thin mints.




Well bring the pizza rolls and come snuggle with me and get some thin mints. All I have to drink is bottled water, sorry.


----------



## Cat Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Well bring the pizza rolls and come snuggle with me and get some thin mints. All I have to drink is bottled water, sorry.




Bottled water is fine, I'm not a big soda/alcohol drinker.

Okay guys, I'm gonna go cuddle with Goldmoon. I'll try to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Goldmoon

Cat Moon said:


> Bottled water is fine, I'm not a big soda/alcohol drinker.
> 
> Okay guys, I'm gonna go cuddle with Goldmoon. I'll try to come back tomorrow.




No alcohol allowed here. I dont think theres room for Rev's Avatar either so its just us. (My bed here is small) Luckly I convinced them that I had classified equipment so I get a room to myself here. Most people have roommates. Be gentle though, I'm sick and hurt.


----------



## Wolflord

Wow, hive asplosion. I didn't think it could get this busy during the weekend.

Fortunately I spent the day with my nephew doing some remote controlled air racing. 

I have quite a collection of remote controlled aircraft and he had fun flying the one's he could today. His favorite was the B29 Bomber I custom made. Of course that could be because his favorite movie is The Last Flight of Noah's Ark.


----------



## Goldmoon

Awww she left me right when it was getting interesting. Story of my life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Awww she left me right when it was getting interesting. Story of my life.




She did say earlier that she has an online class starting right about now.

I'd cuddle with you, but I'm not sure if my fiancee would approve.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> She did say earlier that she has an online class starting right about now.
> 
> I'd cuddle with you, but I'm not sure if my fiancee would approve.




Well....maybe your avatar.....
You could bring your fiancee along.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Well....maybe your avatar.....




She's all yours.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> She's all yours.




Thanks but she doesnt say much. Its just not as fun.


----------



## Wolflord

I guess there aren't a lot of hivers interested in remote controlled devices.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> I guess there aren't a lot of hivers interested in remote controlled devices.




Well when you put it like _that_  *raises hand*


----------



## Wolflord

Goldmoon said:


> Well when you put it like _that_  *raises hand*




Good lord woman, is there nothing that's not 'giggity' with you?


----------



## Wolflord

Wife just got home with Chinese food for dinner. 

Until later.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> Good lord woman, is there nothing that's not 'giggity' with you?




I swear I'm not usually like this but Cat Moon got my blood up. I'll behave.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gonna make a salad and watch a movie. Will be back in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> Wife just got home with Chinese food for dinner.
> 
> Until later.




Awww now I'm alone and hungry. *sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Gonna make a salad and watch a movie. Will be back in 2-3 hours.




Talk to you later. I may just medicate myself and go to sleep in an hour or so.


----------



## Goldmoon

A friend of mine emailed me this link and ass I can say is WOW she is hot and TALL to boot.

Tall(est) Models - Aly, 6'7"


----------



## Aeson

Wolflord said:


> Good lord woman, is there nothing that's not 'giggity' with you?




This is why the hive is active even on a weekend. She's as insatiable as I am.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> This is why the hive is active even on a weekend. She's as insatiable as I am.




I espically want it because I cant have it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I espically want it because I cant have it.




She's more like me than I thought.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's more like me than I thought.




I never doubted that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I never doubted that.




So I want to date myself?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> So I want to date myself?




I "date" myself all the time. All right, I'm taking medcine and passing out. I need to sleep as long as I can. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I "date" myself all the time. All right, I'm taking medcine and passing out. I need to sleep as long as I can. Talk to you all later.



Off on another date now?

Do you buy yourself candy and flowers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I am disappointed by the local theaters...  They alll decided on only having one screen devoted to showing Coraline.  As a result the movie was sold out everywhere.

What was funny is that all the other movies which they decided on putting on multiple screens were not sold out. THEN when the theater (which has 20 screens) announced Coraline was sold out EVERYONE in the line walked away. lolol.

We ended up watching Paul Blart: Mall Cop.  I sware, if I I watched that movie before putting up the Ultimate Death Match I would have placed him in.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> We ended up watching Paul Blart: Mall Cop.  I sware, if I I watched that movie before putting up the Ultimate Death Match I would have placed him in.




Put him in in a good way as in : he is awesome enough to win, or in a bad way as in: Die die die die diiiiieeeeeeee?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Put him in in a good way as in : he is awesome enough to win, or in a bad way as in: Die die die die diiiiieeeeeeee?




Laughs.

If I put him in I should give him home court advantage like I did to Goldmoon.


----------



## CleverNickName

Good morning, Hive.

It's too early to be awake, and I don't feel all that great...so I think I'll be going back to bed.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Good news: We played yesterday despite the DM having to stay at home being ill.
Bad news: It was a TPK. A particularly embarrassing, but I think it has been a long time since I ever rolled that bad. Me or anyone else, for that. And I ran _two_ characters so we have at least 4 PCs for a 5 PC adventure! 



Unrelated: I hope that Erics Grandma doesn't accidently stumble into the Hive... We need to work at our innuendo.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Good morning, Hive.
> 
> It's too early to be awake, and I don't feel all that great...so I think I'll be going back to bed.




I've had 1 hour sleep. My D&D group will be here in less than 6 hours and I'm not sure I'll be awake or functioning when they get here. I hate ing being  depressed. And I ing hate the ing smiles that replace .


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Unrelated: I hope that Erics Grandma doesn't accidently stumble into the Hive... We need to work at our innuendo.




Frell it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> A friend of mine emailed me this link and ass I can say is WOW she is hot and TALL to boot.
> 
> Tall(est) Models - Aly, 6'7"



Hmm. The pics seem either be "artsy" or of low quality. She looks hottest on the third pic with the glasses.


----------



## WhatGravitas

I just randomly found something on YouTube... and it brings back memories...!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhRIYH0nICM"]YouTube - Raumpatrouille Atlantis[/ame]

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> I just randomly found something on YouTube... and it brings back memories...!
> 
> YouTube - Raumpatrouille Atlantis
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I demand a reimagination of that show (Orion, not Atlantis). Ronald Moore and Tom Twyker can do it, or something.


----------



## Wereserpent

It is Galeros time!

*Starts dancing and knocking over stuff in the Hive*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I demand a reimagination of that show (Orion, not Atlantis). Ronald Moore and Tom Twyker can do it, or something.



Sounds like one could tie this in to your "Kick-Ass Sci-Fi Action"-thread over at CM... I mean flak-firing Orion homing in to employ Overkill?

Yes, please!

Rücksturz zur Erde, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Sounds like one could tie this in to your "Kick-Ass Sci-Fi Action"-thread over at CM... I mean flak-firing Orion homing in to employ Overkill?
> 
> Yes, please!
> 
> Rücksturz zur Erde, LT.




Telenose Strahlen and the Frogs for the win!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It is Galeros time!
> 
> *Starts dancing and knocking over stuff in the Hive*




Careful around my stuff Galeros.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Laughs.
> 
> If I put him in I should give him home court advantage like I did to Goldmoon.




That reminds me......killer minivans......*Thwack*
Can I get a better title in the deathmatch? Something like "Super badass Amazon poster"?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Careful around my stuff Galeros.




*Dances more wildly*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Dances more wildly*




*tackles Galeros and handcuffs him to the dresser* There, now let me clean up.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Goldmoon said:


> *tackles Galeros and handcuffs him to the dresser* There, now let me clean up.



Hey, violence isn't necessary! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Hey, violence isn't necessary!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




One word. Military


----------



## Goldmoon

Lord Tirian said:


> Hey, violence isn't necessary!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Heh, that wasnt violent. That was about as nonviolent as I can get.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> One word. Military




I think the military answer would have been to kneecap him.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think the military answer would have been to kneecap him.




I'm sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I think the military answer would have been to kneecap him.




Ouchie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Ouchie.




Thats why I didnt do it.

I'm feeling better today. Good drugs and good sleep and one of the guys saying "Damn Epps you look like sh*t" motivated me to feel better.


----------



## Goldmoon

Would it be illegal for me to ask one of you to download a free flash game for me and upload it here so I could get it? All the download places get blocked from here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Thats why I didnt do it.
> 
> I'm feeling better today. Good drugs and good sleep and one of the guys saying "Damn Epps you look like sh*t" motivated me to feel better.




Thats the power of positive thinking. You'd be surprised what it can do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Thats the power of positive thinking. You'd be surprised what it can do.




That and I'm missing out on training. I like training actually.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *tackles Galeros and handcuffs him to the dresser* There, now let me clean up.




Hey now!

Now how am I supposed to find the magical tune of Ladfre?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Now how am I supposed to find the magical tune of Ladfre?




Find the music within you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Now how am I supposed to find the magical tune of Ladfre?




The music died.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> The music died.




Bye bye Miss American Pie.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Find the music within you.




*Eats the dresser he is tied to*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Eats the dresser he is tied to*




You're not facing the dresser.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sleepy, bored, depressed and I just got yelled at. This is the greatest D&D game ever.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm sleepy, bored, depressed and I just got yelled at. This is the greatest *war* ever.




Sounds like my life.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sounds like my life.




You get paid to be yelled at. Some people pay to be yelled at. Me? I get it for free.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You get paid to be yelled at. Some people pay to be yelled at. Me? I get it for free.




I dont get paid for half the crap I do. Dont take crap from anyone in your own house Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I dont get paid for half the crap I do. Dont take crap from anyone in your own house Aeson.




I was "undermining" her authority with her daughter.*rolls eyes* She wasn't taking my crap.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, that wasnt violent. That was about as nonviolent as I can get.



Interesting. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I was "undermining" her authority with her daughter.*rolls eyes* She wasn't taking my crap.




I've had my fill of gaming with a parent/child combo. I dont like it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Would it be illegal for me to ask one of you to download a free flash game for me and upload it here so I could get it? All the download places get blocked from here.




I would have asked what game... so I could place it onto my website and send you a link, but you thwacked me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I've had my fill of gaming with a parent/child combo. I dont like it.




I think I don't either.


----------



## Goldmoon

Lord Tirian said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I didnt hurt him. Its just that on a violence reaction scale of 1-10 I think I dont have a 1-5.


----------



## Aeson

PM me with an email address and I'll try to send the game to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I would have asked what game... so I could place it onto my website and send you a link, but you thwacked me.




You put anti-Goldmoon minivans in the arena.


----------



## Aeson

I can see this game going real far. The DM has a serious speech impediment and is hard of hearing. We have to repeat ourselves and he has to repeat himself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> You put anti-Goldmoon minivans in the arena.




No I put killer minivans.  I never stated who they would target.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can see this game going real far. The DM has a serious speech impediment and is hard of hearing. We have to repeat ourselves and he has to repeat himself.




Sounds like its more hassle than its worth.



Relique du Madde said:


> No I put killer minivans. I never stated who they would target.




It seemed obvious. I want to empty a magazine into one everytime I see it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sounds like its more hassle than its worth.



And it's 4E. I promised to give the game a try. I'm sure I'll get a hard time if I say it's too much of a hassle after 1 session.


Goldmoon said:


> It seemed obvious. I want to empty a magazine into one everytime I see it.




That's understandable.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I'm just not in the mood. I want to go back to bed. 1 more hour or so and I can.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And it's 4E. I promised to give the game a try. I'm sure I'll get a hard time if I say it's too much of a hassle after 1 session.
> 
> I want to try 4E just to say I did once I get back to civilization.
> 
> That's understandable.






Aeson said:


> Maybe I'm just not in the mood. I want to go back to bed. 1 more hour or so and I can.




I want to sleep for a week. lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I want to sleep for a week. lol




Not long enough for me. Permanent would be nice.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Goldmoon said:


> I didnt hurt him. Its just that on a violence reaction scale of 1-10 I think I dont have a 1-5.



Even more interesting, don't worry, as long as things are interesting, it's all good. 


Aeson said:


> I can see this game going real far. The DM has a serious speech impediment and is hard of hearing. We have to repeat ourselves and he has to repeat himself.





Aeson said:


> Maybe I'm just not in the mood. I want to go back to bed. 1 more hour or so and I can.



Ouch... sounds bad. Well, perhaps it's just that everybody has a bad day today, y'know, bad mood and tension (I reckon there is some lingering after the yelling) tends to multiply quickly. Perhaps everything goes better, once all people take a nap and relax a bit, i.e. next time. I really hope for you.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Not long enough for me. Permanent would be nice.




C'mon Aeson!

I am here to love you!


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Ouch... sounds bad. Well, perhaps it's just that everybody has a bad day today, y'know, bad mood and tension (I reckon there is some lingering after the yelling) tends to multiply quickly. Perhaps everything goes better, once all people take a nap and relax a bit, i.e. next time. I really hope for you.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Nope. Just me. Everyone else is having a grand ol time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Not long enough for me. Permanent would be nice.




Dont say that, then who will run the 506 AMU  (Amazon Morale unit)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont say that, then who will run the 506 AMU  (Amazon Morale unit)




Warlock if he comes around again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Lord Tirian said:


> Even more interesting, don't worry, as long as things are interesting, it's all good.




I wasnt always like this. I guess I'm a work in progress.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I like gaming with mothers. I have one on either side of me. One yells at me and the other just said I was rude for being on my laptop without calling me a rude.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Warlock if he comes around again.





Nah, youre running it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't think I like gaming with mothers. I have one on either side of me. One yells at me and the other just said I was rude for being on my laptop without calling me a rude.




Tell them youre talking to a lady friend in Iraq.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, youre running it.



You don't want me in charge of it today.


Goldmoon said:


> Tell them youre talking to a lady friend in Iraq.




They wouldn't believe I have a lady friend.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Nope. Just me. Everyone else is having a grand ol time.



Well, your a bit down, so that my tint your perception... and if everybody else *does* have a good time, then you're probably just in a bad mood. I'm sure it will pass! 


Aeson said:


> I don't think I like gaming with mothers. I have one on either side of me. One yells at me and the other just said I was rude for being on my laptop without calling me a rude.



Wait, you're gaming *right now*? Not a break? I think it *is* a little rude, sorry, mate.


Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt always like this. I guess I'm a work in progress.



Everybody is - change is for the living, stagnation for the dead.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

*whistles innocently*


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, your a bit down, so that my tint your perception... and if everybody else *does* have a good time, then you're probably just in a bad mood. I'm sure it will pass!






Lord Tirian said:


> Wait, you're gaming *right now*? Not a break? I think it *is* a little rude, sorry, mate.



I'm sure.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You don't want me in charge of it today.
> 
> 
> They wouldn't believe I have a lady friend.




I want you in charge of it everyday Aeson.
Tell them to get on here if they dont believe you. Any of them drive a minivan you want taken out?



Aeson said:


> *whistles*




I hope thats not supposed to be me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> *whistles innocently*




giggity


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I want you in charge of it everyday Aeson.



You want me for morale and Melissa wants me so I can say the big words like prestidigitation. 



Goldmoon said:


> Tell them to get on here if they dont believe you. Any of them drive a minivan you want taken out?



One does drive a minivan but I don't want it taken out.



Goldmoon said:


> I hope thats not supposed to be me.




This is supposed to be you.


----------



## Aeson

How about this redhead?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You want me for morale and Melissa wants me so I can say the big words like prestidigitation.




 Melissa being your roommate correct? Can she not say the big words?



Aeson said:


> This is supposed to be you.




Awww, you kept it. I'm flattered.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Melissa being your roommate correct? Can she not say the big words?




She is. Some times she has a hard time with words but we all do from time to time.



Goldmoon said:


> Awww, you kept it. I'm flattered.




I'd rather it be a real picture of you and not a likeness.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She is. Some times she has a hard time with words but we all do from time to time.




Jealous? Maybe a little. Youre my source of affection. 



Aeson said:


> I'd rather it be a real picture of you and not a likeness.




I know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Jealous? Maybe a little. Youre my source of affection.



 You're just trying to cheer me up.


Goldmoon said:


> I know.




I know why you don't share one so I try not to give too much of a hard time.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Hugs Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Hugs Aeson*




Thanks. At least you're not trying to eat me. That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Thanks. At least you're not trying to eat me. That's a step in the right direction.




Oh, good thing you told me. I was going to do that next.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oh, good thing you told me. I was going to do that next.




Only if you were a woman.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Only if you were a woman.




I can be a woman for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're just trying to cheer me up.




I wouldnt say it just to say it.



Aeson said:


> I know why you don't share one so I try not to give too much of a hard time.




My past is part of me no matter how I try to forget it. I appreciate you understanding. 



Galeros said:


> *Hugs Aeson*




Group hug!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I can be a woman for you.




Surgery is kind of drastic....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Surgery is kind of drastic....




Who said anything about surgery?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I can be a woman for you.



If only.


Goldmoon said:


> I wouldnt say it just to say it.



I can't be your only source of affection but I know you wouldn't just say it.



Goldmoon said:


> My past is part of me no matter how I try to forget it. I appreciate you understanding.



I know it is. Do what makes you comfortable. I hope one day you'll trust me.



Goldmoon said:


> Group hug!!



I'm glad I'm in my bunk already.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm glad I'm in my bunk already.


----------



## Goldmoon

I've been watching Million Dollar Baby and I had forgotten how good Hilary Swank looks in this movie. I want to look that good. She's even a year older than me. She'd be really hot if only she were taller.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Who said anything about surgery?




wow.... what a time to reenter the hive after scrounging for images


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Who said anything about surgery?




Anyone can be anything on the internet.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> If only.
> I can't be your only source of affection but I know you wouldn't just say it.





Youre my only source of genuine affection. I mean the only one actually interested in my, not just sleeping with me.




Relique du Madde said:


> wow.... what a time to reenter the hive after scrounging for images




Find any good images?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I've been watching Million Dollar Baby and I had forgotten how good Hilary Swank looks in this movie. I want to look that good. She's even a year older than me. She'd be really hot if only she were taller.




It would take more than being taller to make her hotter to me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> wow.... what a time to reenter the hive after scrounging for images




Teehee


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Youre my only source of genuine affection. I mean the only one actually interested in my, not just sleeping with me.




You have a lot going for you. I doubt I'd be bored with you around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Youre my only source of genuine affection. I mean the only one actually interested in my, not just sleeping with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find any good images?




Sort of.   It's for this one project that's due tomorrow morning.  It's a personality medallion.   We're supposed to symbolize things about ourselves (drawing is preferred) on this circle.  I'm taking images from around the web then gluing them onto a cd.

It's hard to find things that "symbolize some concepts."  It'seven harder for me to think of what qualities I want people to remember about me... when in truth, all I really want is to be remembered by someone beyond my family and a few others.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I should be heading off to bed. Bai Bai Hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Well, I should be heading off to bed. Bai Bai Hivers!




 Its early.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Its early.




Not on planet Galeros. Besides it's tiring to eat as much as he does.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Not on planet Galeros. Besides it's tiring to eat as much as he does.




I find food to be quite energizing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I find food to be quite energizing.




So does pacman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It would take more than being taller to make her hotter to me.




How about now?











Aeson said:


> You have a lot going for you. I doubt I'd be bored with you around.




Well I try not to be boring.



Galeros said:


> Well, I should be heading off to bed. Bai Bai Hivers!




Night Galeros, sweet dreams.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> So does pacman.




Heh, try MRE's...not so energizing. They are very nutritious though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I try not to be boring.




You're anything but.

I know there should be images but for some reason its blank.


----------



## Goldmoon




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


>




Pardon me while I take a leave of absence.


----------



## Aeson

She's cute but there are so many that are hotter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's cute but there are so many that are hotter.




But her body is in amazing. Shes not just thin, shes built and toned.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> But her body is in amazing. Shes not just thin, shes built and toned.




I guess I can't get that Brandon Teena movie out of my head.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I guess I can't get that Brandon Teena movie out of my head.




I dont think I get the reference.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Pardon me while I take a leave of absence.




I know I did.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I dont think I get the reference.




Boys Don't Cry. 






Brandon Teena was a woman that lived as a man. She/he was raped and killed when people in the small town found out. It's based on a true story.


----------



## Wolflord

Whats up hive? 

Kicked up waves on our motor boat today. Hauled in a whole mess of fish. We'll be eating it till we're ready to grow gills.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know I did.




really?


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> really?




My wife and I joined the Whitecaps Club today.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Boys Don't Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Teena was a woman that lived as a man. She/he was raped and killed when people in the small town found out. It's based on a true story.




I havent seen that one. At any rate she looks amazing right now. I want her body in more ways than one.


----------



## Aeson

Wolflord said:


> My wife and I joined the Whitecaps Club today.




Nice try but some how it loses something coming from a dude.


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> Nice try but some how it loses something coming from a dude.




You want for my wife to come in the hive and say it?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I havent seen that one. At any rate she looks amazing right now. I want her body in more ways than one.




I know you do.


----------



## Aeson

Wolflord said:


> You want for my wife to come in the hive and say it?




Depends. What do you guys look like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wolflord said:


> My wife and I joined the Whitecaps Club today.




Whaitecaps Club?


----------



## Wolflord

Reveille said:


> Whaitecaps Club?




Like the Mile High Club, but on water.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Whaitecaps Club?






Wolflord said:


> Like the Mile High Club, but on water.




Even I got that one without hearing the term before.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> Whats up hive?
> 
> Kicked up waves on our motor boat today. Hauled in a whole mess of fish. We'll be eating it till we're ready to grow gills.




sounds like a plesant day


Aeson said:


> really?




Absolutely, that picture and my mood.....



Wolflord said:


> My wife and I joined the Whitecaps Club today.




Woohoo, way to go.


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> Depends. What do you guys look like?




Well my wife is 4' 11", curvaceous, wearing a black skirt, a long white top, has long flowing red hair and baby blue eyes. And she's a month along with our baby girl.

I'm 6' 1", taut and muscular, wearing a button down blue Penske shirt, black pants. I have black hair and green eyes and I have a nice light brown [natural] tan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Even I got that one without hearing the term before.




Forgive me for being thick. I honestly never heard that term before.


----------



## Wolflord

Goldmoon said:


> sounds like a plesant day
> 
> Woohoo, way to go.



Very pleasant and relaxing. Not dreading heading into the restaurants tomorrow because of it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Absolutely, that picture and my mood.....



I may need you to expand on these thoughts a little more.


Wolflord said:


> Well my wife is 4' 11", curvaceous, wearing a black skirt, a long white top, has long flowing red hair and baby blue eyes. And she's a month along with our baby girl.
> 
> I'm 6' 1", taut and muscular, wearing a button down blue Penske shirt, black pants. I have black hair and green eyes and I have a nice light brown [natural] tan.




That's enough to work with. It'd still be better if it came from a woman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> Well my wife is 4' 11", curvaceous, wearing a black skirt, a long white top, has long flowing red hair and baby blue eyes. And she's a month along with our baby girl.
> 
> I'm 6' 1", taut and muscular, wearing a button down blue Penske shirt, black pants. I have black hair and green eyes and I have a nice light brown [natural] tan.



  Wow, 4'11" and 6'1"? Thats a big height difference. I'm not sure I could date someone 14" shorter than me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I may need you to expand on these thoughts a little more.




I could spell it out but Grandma might get me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, 4'11" and 6'1"? Thats a big height difference. I'm not sure I could date someone 14" shorter than me.




Lucky me that I'm only 2 inches shorter.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I could spell it out but Grandma might get me.




If you wanted to you know more than one way to get in touch with me.


----------



## Wolflord

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, 4'11" and 6'1"? Thats a big height difference. I'm not sure I could date someone 14" shorter than me.




My brother refers to us as 'The big guy and the small fry'. Its a term of endearment, but sometimes it just rubs me the wrong way.

I really love my wife. We've known each other since Middle School. At the time were both about the same height. I grew like a frickin' weed and she didn't get any taller. Because of our bond and long lasting friendship it blossomed and last year we finally got hitched.

Right now she's watching Finding Nemo with Alexander (our son) hoping he'll fall asleep so she can tuck him in for the night.


----------



## Goldmoon

Wolflord said:


> My brother refers to us as 'The big guy and the small fry'. Its a term of endearment, but sometimes it just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I really love my wife. We've known each other since Middle School. At the time were both about the same height. I grew like a frickin' weed and she didn't get any taller. Because of our bond and long lasting friendship it blossomed and last year we finally got hitched.
> 
> Right now she's watching Finding Nemo with Alexander (our son) hoping he'll fall asleep so she can tuck him in for the night.




The woman Im currently interested in is around 6'1". I just cant imagine trying to be physical with someone that little


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> The woman Im currently interested in is around 6'1". I just cant imagine trying to be physical with someone that little




Everyone has their limits and preferences. Remember you're a freak of nature.


----------



## Wolflord

Goldmoon said:


> The woman Im currently interested in is around 6'1". I just cant imagine trying to be physical with someone that little




I've always looked beyond the flesh, as it is just a vessel for the soul. It doesn't matter what a person looks like to me so long as their soul shines through.


----------



## Aeson

Wolflord said:


> I've always looked beyond the flesh, as it is just a vessel for the soul. It doesn't matter what a person looks like to me so long as their soul shines through.




And I'll expand on this. Some times the inner beauty will make one beautiful on the outside to the right person.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Everyone has their limits and preferences. Remember you're a freak of nature.




My grandfather was 6' 6".


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Everyone has their limits and preferences. Remember you're a freak of nature.




Freak?



Wolflord said:


> I've always looked beyond the flesh, as it is just a vessel for the soul. It doesn't matter what a person looks like to me so long as their soul shines through.




Agreed but im talking about physical intimacy. It cant be easy to make love with someone that much shorter.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> My grnadfather was 6' 6".




It's more common to find a man that tall than a woman that is 6'3".


----------



## Wolflord

Goldmoon said:


> Agreed but im talking about physical intimacy. It cant be easy to make love with someone that much shorter.




My wife and I take the necessary steps to accommodate each other. Our favored place to make love is in the jacuzzi.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Freak?



aw, come on. You know I don't mean it in a mean way. You're still my kind of freak. If it's a real issue I take it back. Just attempting to be funny.




Goldmoon said:


> Agreed but im talking about physical intimacy. It cant be easy to make love with someone that much shorter.




I can envision ways it would work. Some people just find ways to make it work.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's more common to find a man that tall than a woman that is 6'3".




I always thought so but I've seen a lot of women over six feet out here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> aw, come on. You know I don't mean it in a mean way. You're still my kind of freak. If it's a real issue I take it back. Just attempting to be funny.




I know you dont mean anything by it. I'm just not a fan of that word given my size and my preferences.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I always thought so but I've seen a lot of women over six feet out here.




You're in a field that attracts certain kinds of people. The military often encourages the biggest and strongest to join. You tend to see a lot of tall basketball players also. 

I use only the women I've known that were in the military. My sample group is limited. They all tended to be somewhat taller than the average woman. They also at times were more butch than the average woman also. Were they ladies also? Most of the time. 

I hate to talk in generalizations because this board is full of people that love to correct someone. That's why I often say there is always exceptions to the rule. 

What I'm saying is not to offend. It's the experience I've had again with a small sample of women with military backgrounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I know you dont mean anything by it. I'm just not a fan of that word given my size and my preferences.




You're not a freak Goldmoon. You're a person and thats all that matters [to me].


----------



## Wolflord

I can't take it anymore Goldmoon. Your sig has inspired me to find out who does and who doesn't like cheesecake.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know you dont mean anything by it. I'm just not a fan of that word given my size and my preferences.




I can relate to that. I guess I've gotten used to being called a freak myself.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> You're not a freak Goldmoon. You're a person and thats all that matters [to me].




Nice job at making me look bad. I'll give you a couple of points for that one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're in a field that attracts certain kinds of people. The military often encourages the biggest and strongest to join. You tend to see a lot of tall basketball players also.
> 
> I use only the women I've known that were in the military. My sample group is limited. They all tended to be somewhat taller than the average woman. They also at times were more butch than the average woman also. Were they ladies also? Most of the time.
> 
> I hate to talk in generalizations because this board is full of people that love to correct someone. That's why I often say there is always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> What I'm saying is not to offend. It's the experience I've had again with a small sample of women with military backgrounds.





I know you dont mean to offend Aeson.




Reveille said:


> You're not a freak Goldmoon. You're a person and thats all that matters [to me].





Awww, *hug*


Wolflord said:


> I can't take it anymore Goldmoon. Your sig has inspired me to find out who does and who doesn't like cheesecake.




Everyone likes cheesecake, or else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Nice job at making me look bad. I'll give you a couple of points for that one.




I'm just ribbing you.

Mmm......ribs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, *hug*




Thanks I needed that. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know you dont mean to offend Aeson.



But it did hit another sore spot. I guess I need to shut up now. I have a way of annoying women tonight. I'm 4 for 4 so far.



Goldmoon said:


> Awww, *hug*



Don't make me show this thread to his fiancee.




Goldmoon said:


> Everyone likes cheesecake, or else.



And nothing else? That's harsh.


Reveille said:


> I'm just ribbing you.
> 
> Mmm......ribs.



I know you are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Don't make me show this thread to his fiancee.




She doesn'nt mind me hugging other women. She acceepts me for who I am (a very loving and hugging type of person) and is not jealous of anyone that hugs me. 

I don't know why but many women like to hug me when greeting me hello or bidding me goodbye.


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> And nothing else? That's harsh.




Really. Cheesecake is my favorite cake, but the are other deserts that I like too. I have an undying love for crabapple pies, blueberry pies, many flavors of ice cream and all sorts of other goodies.


I really need to call it a night. It's past 11:30 and I do have responsibilities tomorrow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> She doesn'nt mind me hugging other women. She acceepts me for who I am (a very loving and hugging type of person) and is not jealous of anyone that hugs me.
> 
> I don't know why but many women like to hug me when greeting me hello or bidding me goodbye.




You're a teddy bear.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hmmmm.....seems I've missed some bouts of foot in mouth disease, but at least there's cheesecake...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Hmmmm.....seems I've missed some bouts of foot in mouth disease, but at least there's cheesecake...




You're so much better at making me look worse.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> You're so much better at making me look worse.




On the contrary, sir, I don't attempt such, and needn't try.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does anyone got an idea for a kick ass female character I could use as a guest referee  who could use to steal votes from the Xena/Buffy characters in the Ultimate Death Match?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> On the contrary, sir, I don't attempt such, and needn't try.




The answer I expected.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone got an idea for a kick ass female character I could use as a guest referee  who could use to steal votes from the Xena/Buffy characters in the Ultimate Death Match?




You are speaking gibberishese to me - Huh? Explain, please.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone got an idea for a kick ass female character I could use as a guest referee  who could use to steal votes from the Xena/Buffy characters in the Ultimate Death Match?




I have to go back and look. Is Wonder Woman or Supergirl on the list?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> The answer I expected.




Indeed, for there can be no other answer, as we, every one, cannot possibly be as good in the presentation of others, as ourselves, at the singular act of creating the temporary or permanent impression of ourselves as a doomafleegit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> You are speaking gibberishese to me - Huh? Explain, please.




I have an ultimate death match topic going on.  It's an elimination tournament featuring badasses from tv and movies... to the death.



Aeson said:


> I have to go back and look. Is Wonder Woman or Supergirl on the list?




Super Girl will not be allowed.  Not sure about Wonder Woman... did the TV version of her have powers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know...  whose that one asian girl who is in all the fung fu movies?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Super Girl will not be allowed.  Not sure about Wonder Woman... did the TV version of her have powers?




Would either of them be anymore supernatural than Xena, Callisto or Chun-Li?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I know...  whose that one asian girl who is in all the fung fu movies?




Michelle Yoeh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Would either of them be anymore supernatural than Xena, Callisto or Chun-Li?




All three of those can easily have their signature supernatural elements stripped from them and still function as a bad ass fighter.

For instance, superman can not.  Every time superman becomes powerless he becomes a joke and is easily defeated in battle and I suspect the same from super girl.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I have an ultimate death match topic going on.  It's an elimination tournament featuring badasses from tv and movies... to the death.
> 
> 
> 
> Super Girl will not be allowed.  Not sure about Wonder Woman... did the TV version of her have powers?




Yes, the TV version of Wonder Woman had the Lasso of Truth and the projectile deflecting bracers, as well as her innate abilities. It was Wonder Woman.

Linda Carter for the Win!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> All three of those can easily have their signature supernatural elements stripped from them and still function as a bad ass fighter.
> 
> For instance, superman can not.  Every time superman becomes powerless he becomes a joke and is easily defeated in battle.




So could Wonder Woman. I imagine many Super heroines could also. Supergirl I'm not sure about but she had to learn a trick or two.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Michelle Yoeh?




She's good..


----------



## The_Warlock

Do they have to be human? Or is it simply that they can't be supernatural?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The can be "super natural" but not super human and they can't use "magic" or god like powers in the fight .   If the person suffently picks up powers on the fly just to solve a situation then they are not allowed.  Ie.  "I can turn back time by running very fast... but I won't ever do it again since there is no need to."


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm thinking Linda Carter as wonder woman for  the  Xena characters slug fest and Michelle yeoh as Shien Lien will ref the Group C match.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, short dead 90s series, ...Sgt. Eve Edison, from the 90s series Mann & Machine. She's a police android, it was amusing, and she could kick ass. I'm pretty sure NO ONE will remember it.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Ok, short dead 90s series, ...Sgt. Eve Edison, from the 90s series Mann & Machine. She's a police android, it was amusing, and she could kick ass. I'm pretty sure NO ONE will remember it.




I remember it. Yancy Butler was Eve right?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I remember it. Yancy Butler was Eve right?




Correct! Give that man a cupie doll.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Correct! Give that man a cupie doll.




I give most sci-fi shows a chance. That looked like it could be good.


----------



## Aeson

So I played my first full session of D&D 4E today. Not enough to make a judgment. So far I'm thinking that I'd rather stick with what I've already sunk so much time and money into.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea. I managed to pull together a gaming group...

One hasn't played since before 3.5.
One hasn't played ever.
One is a hardcore ROLE-player.

But the best thing is, I hang with these people every weekend anyways, so we can take one in every few for casual gaming.
To clarify, in that previous order they are:
My girlfriend
My friend, who is also the boyfriend of my girlfriend's best friend.
My girlfriend's best friend


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> So I played my first full session of D&D 4E today. Not enough to make a judgment. So far I'm thinking that I'd rather stick with what I've already sunk so much time and money into.




I gave it a shot shortly after it came out...and it's not a bad system. I just find it too confining, repetitive, and full of weird rules which break immersion for me. Not that any prior edition didn't have it's share (I'm looking at you, 3E Epic rules), but it was way too jarring to my sensibilities as either a DM or player. 

Combine that with a general dislike of WotC's trend in both content and production levels over the last 3 years, I had no reason to shell out money again.

In the end, it afffects me little - where I live, people play based on the Genre and GM, not on System alone. I have over a dozen people who want me to run something - and if I chose RIFTS, I'd probably have players, because of how I run, not because of the system I use. 

In the end, that's the key - it doesn't matter what system as long as the Ref is good at telling a story, and you are among friends.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So I played my first full session of D&D 4E today. Not enough to make a judgment. So far I'm thinking that I'd rather stick with what I've already sunk so much time and money into.




I wonder what the HIVE 4e conversion rate is now...


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive



Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder what the HIVE 4e conversion rate is now...




4E, 3.5, Pathfinder, C&C whaterver.  As long as it embraces the art of killing things and taking thier stuff. 

Oh and telling stories about it


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> The can be "super natural" but not super human and they can't use "magic" or god like powers in the fight .



Well, I think Goldmoon is using _charm hive_... so magic seems to count! 


The_Warlock said:


> I gave it a shot shortly after it came out...and it's not a bad system. I just find it too confining, repetitive, and full of weird rules which break immersion for me. Not that any prior edition didn't have it's share (I'm looking at you, 3E Epic rules), but it was way too jarring to my sensibilities as either a DM or player.



I think a problem is that 4E immersion depends more on the DM than before. If you get a weird DM, you get a much weirder game than with 3.xE, because the simulationism sort of enforced some common sense.

On the other hand, my sensibilities are more pulp and "indie RPG" and I sort of prefer style over substance in the fantasy genre, so YMMV.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I gave it a shot shortly after it came out...and it's not a bad system. I just find it too confining, repetitive, and full of weird rules which break immersion for me. Not that any prior edition didn't have it's share (I'm looking at you, 3E Epic rules), but it was way too jarring to my sensibilities as either a DM or player.
> 
> Combine that with a general dislike of WotC's trend in both content and production levels over the last 3 years, I had no reason to shell out money again.
> 
> In the end, it afffects me little - where I live, people play based on the Genre and GM, not on System alone. I have over a dozen people who want me to run something - and if I chose RIFTS, I'd probably have players, because of how I run, not because of the system I use.
> 
> In the end, that's the key - it doesn't matter what system as long as the Ref is good at telling a story, and you are among friends.



I was encouraged to play by someone saying that it's more about gaming with our friends. I know the system doesn't matter as much. 

I liked 3.5. It could be the people I played with or it could be the system. I think part of it is the openness. I like that I can go to Green Ronin or Malhavoc or any number of others and find something new to add and in some cases a supplement was was better than a version put out by WotC or another 3rd party. 


Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder what the HIVE 4e conversion rate is now...



I'm not sure the conversion rate is as high as it was. Some that played are now rethinking it.


Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> 
> 
> 4E, 3.5, Pathfinder, C&C whaterver.  As long as it embraces the art of killing things and taking thier stuff.
> 
> Oh and telling stories about it



Hear, hear. 


Lord Tirian said:


> Well, I think Goldmoon is using _charm hive_... so magic seems to count!



I hope the hivers were not the only ones to vote for her. 



Lord Tirian said:


> I think a problem is that 4E immersion depends more on the DM than before. If you get a weird DM, you get a much weirder game than with 3.xE, because the simulationism sort of enforced some common sense.
> 
> On the other hand, my sensibilities are more pulp and "indie RPG" and I sort of prefer style over substance in the fantasy genre, so YMMV.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I think the right or wrong DM could change the first impression.


----------



## Relique du Madde

FINALLY  I'm finished with my "personal medallion"..    I hoe we don't have to turn it in since my medallion is mixed mediaand I'd rather not loose it.  I'll probably take a high resolution picture of it then turn that in at the end of the quarter if it needs to go into the class's "personal profile portfolio" opr what ever the teacher called it.

Never the less it'll be an interesting presentation.


----------



## The_Warlock

That's the thing, I think good players and a good GM can make almost any system shine. And I like a mix of common sense (which I suppose might be taken as simulation by some) and heroic and action oriented swahbuckling/cinematic action. 

The end result was I wanted a system that retained internal consistency and world consistency, and could handle archetypes and lone wolves, without pigeonholing characters, or enacting wierd limiting rules to prevent the very schticks that an achetype was built around. And 4E just didn't do that for me without having to rewrite massive chunks of it as house rules. 

Thus I moved on in a different direction.

On that note, time to sleep. Night all.


----------



## Aeson

I have a Green Ronin character portfolio for 3.5 that I bought. Would it be wrong to look for a pdf version to use for copies? It would be easier to print it out than make copies of the hard copy in my opinion.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have a Green Ronin character portfolio for 3.5 that I bought. Would it be wrong to look for a pdf version to use for copies? It would be easier to print it out than make copies of the hard copy in my opinion.




Legally, yes it would. Morally, not in my opinion, but I'm pretty liberal anyways


----------



## Relique du Madde

Contents of the personality medalion:

An excerpt of Salton City Needs Heroes! Post 1.
RUIN Flier
Movie Tickets
D20 (on +0), 2 d6 (on 6)
Jr Bob Dobbs
A broken key.
A guarden gnome.
A mayan pyramid (Tikal)
Several misc Mayan Glyphs.
Hand making obscene gesture to Pope John Paul...  (I'm not saying F U to the church in that image.  The image represents the fact that the Pope blessed my middle finger.  Long story short:  During a papal mass I tried to get him to bless me (because I thought it would be funny if I got blessed).  There was a crowd so I stood on a chair and fell.  As I fell my fingers currled up as if I was flipping him off and then he touched my middle finger and made the sign of the cross).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have a Green Ronin character portfolio for 3.5 that I bought. Would it be wrong to look for a pdf version to use for copies? It would be easier to print it out than make copies of the hard copy in my opinion.




Actually... you have to see if the book states you can reprint materials from it.  Several of their books said's it's fine (for certain items)..


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Legally, yes it would. Morally, not in my opinion, but I'm pretty liberal anyways



Legal and moral are two different things?


Relique du Madde said:


> Actually... you have to see if the book states you can reprint materials from it.  Several of their books said's it's fine (for certain items)..




I looked but didn't see anything. I may have missed it though. 

I've thought of buying more copies but at some point the supply will run out. If I want to use it after that then I'll have no choice but to print copies. I even tried to find a legal pdf but RPGNow doesn't seem to have one.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hand making obscene gesture to Pope John Paul...  (I'm not saying F U to the church in that image.  The image represents the fact that the Pope blessed my middle finger.  Long story short:  During a papal mass I tried to get him to bless me (because I thought it would be funny if I got blessed).  There was a crowd so I stood on a chair and fell.  As I fell my fingers currled up as if I was flipping him off and then he touched my middle finger and made the sign of the cross).




For real?! That's so awesome! One of the things I'd like to do in my life, is to meet the Pope. (Well, okay, I'd like to be the Pope, but that's next to impossible so meeting him would be the next best thing )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did you try dling them from GR's site?    GR took all their 3.5 STL stuff and converted them to ogl.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Contents of the personality medalion:
> 
> An excerpt of Salton City Needs Heroes! Post 1.
> RUIN Flier
> Movie Tickets
> D20 (on +0), 2 d6 (on 6)
> Jr Bob Dobbs
> A broken key.
> A guarden gnome.
> A mayan pyramid (Tikal)
> Several misc Mayan Glyphs.
> Hand making obscene gesture to Pope John Paul...  (I'm not saying F U to the church in that image.  The image represents the fact that the Pope blessed my middle finger.  Long story short:  During a papal mass I tried to get him to bless me (because I thought it would be funny if I got blessed).  There was a crowd so I stood on a chair and fell.  As I fell my fingers currled up as if I was flipping him off and then he touched my middle finger and made the sign of the cross).



Sounds very busy but I'd have to see it to fully understand it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Did you try dling them from GR's site?    GR took all their 3.5 STL stuff and converted them to ogl.




I'm looking at their site now. They have hard copies for sell but not pdf. Looks like they have no pdfs now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... I just read an article on the Chinese drivers test...  It's hard core.  There's 100 questions randomly selected from 800 questions.  You need 90 correct to pass then you take and eye exam.  If you fail the eye exam you fail the test.  THEN you take the practical test (foreigners with drivers licenses don't have to take the practical test).

Apparently, China is also one of the most dangerous places to drive also.  75,000 people died in accidents and 304,000 were injured last year.  Of course, if you think about it, that number is sort of low considering that china has like 3 BILLION people living there.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn... I just read an article on the Chinese drivers test...  It's hard core.  There's 100 questions randomly selected from 800 questions.  You need 90 correct to pass then you take and eye exam.  If you fail the eye exam you fail the test.  THEN you take the practical test (foreigners with drivers licenses don't have to take the practical test).




That doesn't sound that hard. The only funny part is that the eye exam is after the questions.

In Finland, you first need a doctor's approval that your eyesight is good enough. Then is the theory test with 60 random questions of which 82% must be correct. And then is the practical test.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That doesn't sound that hard. The only funny part is that the eye exam is after the questions.
> 
> In Finland, you first need a doctor's approval that your eyesight is good enough. Then is the theory test with 60 random questions of which 82% must be correct. And then is the practical test.




Yeah but the difficulty comes from the randomness of some of the questions.  In the article it mentioned that one question dealt with what to do if you come across a person whose intestines are hanging out of their body.  Another is about what to do if you need to spit while driving.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, now that makes it interesting. I guess they are multiple choice questions, and would love to see the answer choices .


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Everyone likes cheesecake, or else.



It has to be the really good stuff though none of this cheap rubbish, yuck!
So I think that might be a sometimes.

hmm not cheesecake but i was meaning to post this over the weekend

from the zombie conversations and the musical idea we have from Jeffery Lewis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB8fQK4UUZg]YouTube - Jeffrey Lewis If you shoot the head you kill the ghoul![/ame]

and also a little 

[sblock=Kate winslet, risky]







[/sblock]

[sblock=Kate Winslet not so risky]




[/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> That doesn't sound that hard. The only funny part is that the eye exam is after the questions.
> 
> In Finland, you first need a doctor's approval that your eyesight is good enough. Then is the theory test with 60 random questions of which 82% must be correct. And then is the practical test.



I believe the Uk driving test is similar with a very high pass rate needed in the theory which I think you can take up to 6 months before your practical test.

Regarding eye tests your not allowed to drive if you can't read the number plates of the other vehicles, I think they do that as part of the practical test asking you to read another vehicles licence plate when you're stopped.

This is just what I've heard as I haven't actually learned to drive yet, and have no actual need for a car 

Ooh second date went well last night *shivers in a good way* I had to get a Taxi back because we stayed up watching crap TV at hers (I'm so jealous of her flat, city centre and huge, shares with 2 guys though) Oh the good times keep on coming, apparently after speaking to friends over the weekend I'm supposed to get her a Valentines card and sign it anonymously


----------



## Blackrat

Pfft. UK and Driving? Sometimes I think you guys drive on the "wrong" side of the road just to piss everyone else off .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Ooh second date went well last night *shivers in a good way* I had to get a Taxi back





In most of the US taking a taxi on a date means don't bother calling her back*.



> we stayed up watching crap TV at hers (I'm so jealous of her flat, city centre and huge, shares with 2 guys though)



Giggity?



> Oh the good times keep on coming



giggity.



> apparently after speaking to friends over the weekend I'm supposed to get her a Valentines card and sign it anonymously



Why not just sign it "Santa."  When she asks why santa say because you have a surprise for her in your sack.

* It's only ok if you are drunk, in Los Vegas or in NYC.  It shgould be noted that in LA its well... unlikely that you would take a cab unless you call it from the place they are picking you up from.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> In most of the US taking a taxi on a date means don't bother calling her back*.



How odd  She lives several miles away from me and as it was the 2nd date I think we both thought it wasn't appropriate to stay over, plus I had work 


Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity?



Yes


Relique du Madde said:


> giggity.



Yup, isn't it a relief when you find they like the same things you do, with ears, necks, nibbling and stuff


Relique du Madde said:


> Why not just sign it "Santa." When she asks why santa say because you have a surprise for her in your sack.



Hmmm I'm thinking the phrase thanks but no thanks is appropriate here, or maybe just, Giggity!


Relique du Madde said:


> * It's only ok if you are drunk, in Los Vegas or in NYC. It shgould be noted that in LA its well... unlikely that you would take a cab unless you call it from the place they are picking you up from.



I walked from hers to Broad street (one of the main places to go out in Birmingham) to get the taxi, only had two pints of Peroni (good stuff though) I normally go through 4-6 pints on an average night


----------



## Wereserpent

It is Galeros Time again!

*Starts eating things in the Hive*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> It is Galeros Time again!
> 
> *Starts eating things in the Hive*




Throws a white mouse, a chewing gum (cherry flavored) and a hand crossbow (Burly and Stronginthearms Agile Hunter Mark III) in Galeros direction to occupy him.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Throws a white mouse, a chewing gum (cherry flavored) and a hand crossbow (Burly and Stronginthearms Agile Hunter Mark III) in Galeros direction to occupy him.




*Eats them*

Yummy!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros is, in fact, just a cover for...Matter-Eater Lad


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Drive by hiving on way to school*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I'm supposed to get her a Valentines card and sign it anonymously



I've pulled that one twice before (accompanied by a single rose). . . 50% success rate.  But then you're already ahead of the game being on a 2nd date, so I'd imagine a better shot.


----------



## Aeson

My joints ache. Maybe I'm older than I thought. It started last night. I chose not to exercise and give myself a rest. I've been working hard to lose weight. I wonder if I've done a little too much. Maybe it's the weather. It's been really cold then the last day or so it's been kind of mild.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Maybe I'm older than I thought.



Do you yell at kids to get off your lawn?
. . . remember the good old days?
. . . avoid newfangled contraptions?
. . . think things used to be better?
. . . love the smell of Metamucil in the mornings?

If any of the items on this list seem familiar, you may be suffering from Age.  Age is a disease that affects millions of people around this country.  If you think you may be suffering from Age, please consult your doctor, take plenty of calcium, and keep up your fiber intake.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Do you yell at kids to get off your lawn?
> . . . remember the good old days?
> . . . avoid newfangled contraptions?
> . . . think things used to be better?
> . . . love the smell of Metamucil in the mornings?
> 
> If any of the items on this list seem familiar, you may be suffering from Age.  Age is a disease that affects millions of people around this country.  If you think you may be suffering from Age, please consult your doctor, take plenty of calcium, and keep up your fiber intake.




No kids come on my lawn. 
Some times I think the old times are pretty good.
Newfangled contraception? I avoid them.
Have you seen the economy? Things were better.
I don't know a Metamucil. How does she smell?

I say I suffer from 45% Age.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No kids come on my lawn.




Must resist... 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7X2_V60YK8]YouTube - Get off my lawn[/ame]


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Must resist...



How on Earth does that count as resisting?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Newfangled *contraception*? I avoid them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> How on Earth does that count as resisting?




It does because my original thought was very...very... grandma unfriendly.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


>



Wow, I totally missed that part.  Hmm.  My last girlfriend had an IUD, I was fine with that.  That's pretty newfangled. . . but I guess there's also that shot/implant thing that lasts a decade or what have you.  Maybe that's even newer.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Wow, I totally missed that part. Hmm. My last girlfriend had an IUD, I was fine with that. That's pretty newfangled. . . but I guess there's also that shot/implant thing that lasts a decade or what have you. Maybe that's even newer.



Heh I would have gone there if Aeson hadn't first *shakes his fist*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Legal and moral are two different things?




Oh HELL yes


Ginnel said:


> and also a little
> 
> [sblock=Kate winslet, risky]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Kate Winslet not so risky]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Thanks for the effort but the government fulters once again own me.


Morning Hivers, I'm currently doing laundry.....for the whole squad......cause I'm a dumbass.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers, I'm currently doing laundry.....for the whole squad......cause I'm a dumbass.




Better than doing the other side's laundry...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Better than doing the other sides laundry...




Their laundry is easier. A little lighter fluid and a match and *poof* its done.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Their laundry is easier. A little lighter fluid and a match and *poof* its done.




I'm running under the assumption that if you were doing their laundry, they wouldn't be letting you near fire... ;P


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to old homestead...later folks


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Thanks for the effort but the government fulters once again own me.



Hmmph.  I get why a workplace wants to ban naughty pictures of Ms. Winslet.  And I get that you're technically at your workplace, but really.  When your workplace is also your home, and you're legally all adults. . . should the government bedgrudge you a little side boob?

Unless they plan on shipping the real thing out there for a USO tour, I say no!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I'm running under the assumption that if you were doing their laundry, they wouldn't be letting you near fire... ;P




If I'm doing the other sides laundry, it probably means theyre dead.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Hmmph. I get why a workplace wants to ban naughty pictures of Ms. Winslet. And I get that you're technically at your workplace, but really. When your workplace is also your home, and you're legally all adults. . . should the government bedgrudge you a little side boob?
> 
> Unless they plan on shipping the real thing out there for a USO tour, I say no!





I wish. The government likes to control everything.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Off to old homestead...later folks




Night Warlock.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I wish. The government likes to control everything.



I wonder how far I'd get founding my own charity 'Privates for Privates", dedicated to shipping porn oversees for our hard at work military.  I'm sorry. . . I meant hard, at work military.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I wonder how far I'd get founding my own charity 'Privates for Privates", dedicated to shipping porn oversees for our hard at work military. I'm sorry. . . I meant hard, at work military.




As long as you have a subdivision called "Amazons for Amazons" I'll support you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hmmph.  I get why a workplace wants to ban naughty pictures of Ms. Winslet.  And I get that you're technically at your workplace, but really.  When your workplace is also your home, and you're legally all adults. . . should the government bedgrudge you a little side boob?
> 
> Unless they plan on shipping the real thing out there for a USO tour, I say no!




See what happens if you name the file cutepuppies and prettyrainbows.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> See what happens if you name the file cutepuppies and prettyrainbows.




Its not the name of the file. Theres not a "Kate Winslet" filter. It was blocking the site he linked the pictures from. If you upload the picture to ENworld as an attachment I can view it. Otherwise it has to be linked from a not-blocked site.


I swear some of these guys stuck clean clothes in the bags just to give me more to do.


----------



## The_Warlock

MuAHHhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

What?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some madame is saying that a lot of Wall Street execs have been visiting her bordello in NYC and then many of them were from Bail Out companies and were using company credit cards.   I so want to see her list.

Problem is she supposedly is writing a book... so her "revelation" might be just for publicity.


----------



## Ginnel

*Take 2*

as per the title trying again here 

[sblock=kate risky take 2]





[/sblock]
[sblock=kate in clothes take 2]




[/sblock]

Also popped a photo of the girl I'm seeing in my photo album the female pics who aren't in the Amazons for Amazons album  the album is on friends and mods only now though


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Some madame is saying that a lot of Wall Street execs have been visiting her bordello in NYC and then many of them were from Bail Out companies and were using company credit cards.   I so want to see her list.
> 
> Problem is she supposedly is writing a book... so her "revelation" might be just for publicity.




Probably a little of both...either way> Meh.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> as per the title trying again here
> 
> Also popped a photo of the girl I'm seeing in my photo album the female pics who aren't in the Amazons for Amazons album  the album is on friends and mods only now though




Already got her covered...PMs make life discrete and easy.

You're just trying to get more friends by dangling the carrot of cute woman in front of them...

That's BRILLIANT!

And I'm out...


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Already got her covered...PMs make life discrete and easy.
> 
> You're just trying to get more friends by dangling the carrot of cute woman in front of them...
> 
> That's BRILLIANT!
> 
> And I'm out...



Well Miss Winslet is a free for all in the Amazons for Amazons folder, Charlotte not so much, so friends only  who most of the Hive are already


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Probably a little of both...either way> Meh.




I'm sure



Ginnel said:


> Well Miss Winslet is a free for all in the Amazons for Amazons folder, Charlotte not so much, so friends only  who most of the Hive are already




Miss Winslet if beautiful but she's no amazon.

I'd like to see Charlotte


----------



## Wereserpent

Wutz up tonite Hivers?!


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Winslet if beautiful but she's no amazon.
> 
> I'd like to see Charlotte



Okies all done, I thought a few times about adding the picture of her when she was dressed as a cat for halloween but I thought that might be going a bit too far, especially with this being the internet an all 

Eek! crazy stary Galeros, I prefered the gender unspecific confuzzled anime character


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Wutz up tonite Hivers?!




Ahhh Galeros, I miss the old Avatar. How are you this morning?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhh Galeros, I miss the old Avatar. How are you this morning?




I am doing fine, just writing a paper.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Okies all done, I thought a few times about adding the picture of her when she was dressed as a cat for halloween but I thought that might be going a bit too far, especially with this being the internet an all




You tease.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> You tease.



I'm a better teaser in real life  Used to annoy my first girl friend a reasonable amount with that, you just gotta gauge for how long though


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am doing fine, just writing a paper.




What on?


----------



## Ginnel

Well thats me for the night  have a pleasant day all, cya 

*waves to Galeros and Goldmoon*


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I'm a better teaser in real life  Used to annoy my first girl friend a reasonable amount with that, you just gotta gauge for how long though




Shes VERY cute. Luck guy.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Shes VERY cute. Luck guy.



Your telling me, still not sure how it happened


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> What on?




"The Minister's Black Veil" a short story written by Nathaniel Hawthorne.

It has to be seven to eight pages, I have five and a half. It is due this Wednesday. Ahhh, man, I wish papers did not have to be so long.

Yes, I know that is not very long at all, but I am terrible at writing papers.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Well thats me for the night  have a pleasant day all, cya
> 
> *waves to Galeros and Goldmoon*




Night. *waves back*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> "The Minister's Black Veil" a short story written by Nathaniel Hawthorne.
> 
> It has to be seven to eight pages, I have five and a half. It is due this Wednesday. Ahhh, man, I wish papers did not have to be so long.
> 
> Yes, I know that is not very long at all, but I am terrible at writing papers.




I've never read it. It is any good?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I wonder how far I'd get founding my own charity 'Privates for Privates", dedicated to shipping porn oversees for our hard at work military.  I'm sorry. . . I meant hard, at work military.




The problem isn't who is viewing but where it is being viewed. They have strict rules about sending pr0n to the middle east. Some glamor mags are on the list.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> The problem isn't who is viewing but where it is being viewed. They have strict rules about sending pr0n to the middle east. Some glamor mags are on the list.




They take a hard line but theyve lightned up over the years. Theres pleanty of it to be found if you look.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Your telling me, still not sure how it happened




A few pounds goes a long way in this economy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> They take a hard line but theyve lightned up over the years. Theres pleanty of it to be found if you look.




I have no doubt. pr0n will always find it's way in.



Now that I'm caught up I have to leave for work. I'm sure I'll log in from there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I have no doubt. pr0n will always find it's way in.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm caught up I have to leave for work. I'm sure I'll log in from there.




Well, I'm finally done with 10 loads of laundry.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I'm finally done with 10 loads of laundry.....




How did you get suckered into that one?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How did you get suckered into that one?




Lost a bet. We were shooting earlier today and we all decided to bet laundry on it. (200 rounds, 125 with the M-4, 50 with the M-9 dominant hand, 25 non dominant hand.) I should have known better since I still have 2 broken fingers on my left hand. So I had to do laundry for the squad.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Lost a bet. We were shooting earlier today and we all decided to bet laundry on it. (200 rounds, 125 with the M-4, 50 with the M-9 dominant hand, 25 non dominant hand.) I should have known better since I still have 2 broken fingers on my left hand. So I had to do laundry for the squad.




Are you sure you're not blonde?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Are you sure you're not blonde?




My trigger finger is not broken, its my 3rd and 4th fingers. I figured it wouldnt affect me much. I was wrong. I only hit 20/25 lefty and that killed my score.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> My trigger finger is not broken, its my 3rd and 4th fingers. I figured it wouldnt affect me much. I was wrong. I only hit 20/25 lefty and that killed my score.




20/25 isn't bad with a bum hand.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> 20/25 isn't bad with a bum hand.




Without trying to sound like boasting, 80% is horrible in my line of work. I missed a few shote normally as well I should have hit. All the vibrations hurt my left hand and it threw my stability off a bit. I'll get them next time.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Without trying to sound like boasting, 80% is horrible in my line of work. I missed a few shote normally as well I should have hit. All the vibrations hurt my left hand and it threw my stability off a bit. I'll get them next time.




What I'm saying is that you were not 100%. You can't expect to do 100%. I have no doubt you'll do better as you heal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> What I'm saying is that you were not 100%. You can't expect to do 100%. I have no doubt you'll do better as you heal.




I knew I wasnt 100% going in to it but with these guys you cant back down from a challenge. I mean I wont injure myself to prove anything but there was no harm in this except a lot of laundry.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I knew I wasnt 100% going in to it but with these guys you cant back down from a challenge. I mean I wont injure myself to prove anything but there was no harm in this except a lot of laundry.




and a bruised ego.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> and a bruised ego.




*laughing* Not much ego left after getting taken out by a minivan. I'm still getting jokes....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *laughing* Not much ego left after getting taken out by a minivan. I'm still getting jokes....




And you will. It's part of being one of the guys.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And you will. It's part of being one of the guys.




The transition was easy. Ive had no trouble being "one of the guys" from the start. Part of me likes being "rough and tumble" I suppose.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Part of me likes being "rough and tumble" I suppose.




Giggity!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Giggity!




Not always.....

Anyway, Im beat and I'm going to get some sleep. Behave yourself Aeson and I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Not always.....
> 
> Anyway, Im beat and I'm going to get some sleep. Behave yourself Aeson and I'll talk to you later.



Sleep well and sweet dreams.

I never behave myself but at least I can get some work done now.


----------



## Gytrash

What the frell is a hive?! A hive of what?

Insects??



If its full of insects I'm going to run away screaming!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gytrash said:


> What the frell is a hive?! A hive of what?
> 
> Insects??
> 
> 
> 
> If its full of insects I'm going to run away screaming!




Nope.  The HIVE is short for HIVEMIND.  This is the one place on endworld where you can have almost any discussion (so as long as it doesn't break any of the board's rules).  

The HIVE has existed since well... the inception of ENworld.


----------



## Gytrash

This thread is full of a whole lot of naughty! 

I approve!


----------



## Gytrash

Relique du Madde said:


> The HIVE has existed since well... the inception of ENworld.




 You sure of that? Worthless blatherskite has been around since before enworld, I'm sure.


----------



## Blackrat

Gytrash said:


> This thread is full of a whole lot of naughty!




*Jedi handwave*
You are mistaken, there is no naughty.


----------



## Gytrash

Blackrat said:


> *Jedi handwave*
> You are mistaken, there is no naughty.




What? You think you're some kind of Jedi, waving your hand around like that? I'm a Gytrash. Mind tricks don't work on me. Only naughty. No naughty, no posts, no deal!


----------



## Aeson

Maybe we should create a form letter that is copy and pasted into all new hives telling newbies what it is.


----------



## Gytrash

Aeson said:


> Maybe we should create a form letter that is copy and pasted into all new hives telling newbies what it is.




A whole lot of naughty and the Giggity Factor amped up to maximum.


----------



## Aeson

Gytrash said:


> A whole lot of naughty and the Giggity Factor amped up to maximum.




That is a part of what goes on here. We're also a group of friends that talk about our daily lives and b!tch when things go bad.


----------



## Gytrash

Aeson said:


> That is a part of what goes on here. We're also a group of friends that talk about our daily lives and b!tch when things go bad.




Sounds like my life. I'm constantly moaning.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Gytrash said:


> What? You think you're some kind of Jedi, waving your hand around like that? I'm a Gytrash. Mind tricks don't work on me. Only naughty. No naughty, no posts, no deal!




Damnit Gytrash. How come you always gotta make a mess? 

Now I gotta clean this up.


----------



## Aeson

Gytrash said:


> Sounds like my life. I'm constantly moaning.




In a giggity kind of way?


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Damnit Gytrash. How come you always gotta make a mess?
> 
> Now I gotta clean this up.




Another new person? I take it you two come as a matching set.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Aeson said:


> In a giggity kind of way?




He's my brother. He's always moaning about the cr@p  he puts up with at work.


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> He's my brother. He's always moaning about the cr@p  he puts up with at work.




I see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder where Duskblade went off to...


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Aeson said:


> I see.




Of course that comes naturally since he's a Garbage Truck driver. No, I'm not kidding.

I keep telling him that if he hates it so much he should look for another job. He never complains about his finances, so I guess that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder where Duskblade went off to...




I'm worried about her too. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder where Duskblade went off to...




She's been on but hasn't posted. Something's up.


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Of course that comes naturally since he's a Garbage Truck driver. No, I'm not kidding.
> 
> I keep telling him that if he hates it so much he should look for another job. He never complains about his finances, so I guess that isn't going to happen.




Some of them get paid pretty well. They'd have to be to deal with crap all day.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder where Duskblade went off to...




Eh? I take it Duskblade is another hive person?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Eh? I take it Duskblade is another hive person?




I took a bit of a vacation last month. During that time she became one of the resident hivers.


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Eh? I take it Duskblade is another hive person?




she's still a rookie but yeah. She was planning to run a PBP Pathfinder game also.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> She's been on but hasn't posted. Something's up.



Well, she was a lurker for a long time, so perhaps she's gone back into lurking mode.



Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Eh? I take it Duskblade is another hive person?



One of many.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Well, she was a lurker for a long time, so perhaps she's gone back into lurking mode.




Perhaps. 



Knightfall said:


> One of many.




We are legion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Saw Paul Blart: Mall Cop earlier. Its funny as hell.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> We are legion.



The needs of the many...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> she's still a rookie but yeah. She was planning to run a PBP Pathfinder game also.




She also submitted a character into my game.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Aeson said:


> she's still a rookie but yeah. She was planning to run a PBP Pathfinder game also.




Pathfinder?! Meh. It's still too messed up. Give me True20 any day. If I want to play a game that feels true to D&D it's gotta be C&C (Castles & Crusades) for me.

This new fangled 4E cr@p just doesn't float my boat.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Saw Paul Blart: Mall Cop earlier. Its funny as hell.






Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Pathfinder?! Meh. It's still too messed up. Give me True20 any day. If I want to play a game that feels true to D&D it's gotta be C&C for me.



I saw that... and no, I don't mean Paul Blart.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> I saw that... and no, I don't mean Paul Blart.




Saw what? 

Whatever you saw, just keep it under your hat.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We are legion.




No, we are a Hive


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> The needs of the many...



out weigh the needs of the hive?


Relique du Madde said:


> She also submitted a character into my game.



Nothing after that?


Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Pathfinder?! Meh. It's still too messed up. Give me True20 any day. If I want to play a game that feels true to D&D it's gotta be C&C (Castles & Crusades) for me.
> 
> This new fangled 4E cr@p just doesn't float my boat.




Pathfinder isn't 4E.  

we all have our favorites. We don't give anyone grief for it though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nearly 1:00 am here and I'm tired as heck. Hitting the sack.


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Saw what?



Bruce Wayne: "_I know who you are?_"


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Whatever you saw, just keep it under your hat.



I can do that.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> I can do that.




Many thanks. I'll send you some free stuff later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Pathfinder?! Meh. It's still too messed up. Give me True20 any day. If I want to play a game that feels true to D&D it's gotta be C&C (Castles & Crusades) for me.
> 
> This new fangled 4E cr@p just doesn't float my boat.




I love True20..  it's a same that True20 pbp games don't seem to last long here.



Aeson said:


> Nothing after that?



  Yup.  That when right before she went "vanished."


----------



## Blackrat

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Pathfinder?! Meh. It's still too messed up. Give me True20 any day. If I want to play a game that feels true to D&D it's gotta be C&C (Castles & Crusades) for me.
> 
> This new fangled 4E cr@p just doesn't float my boat.




Does that make 4 or 5 of us Hivers not converting now? I fell in love with Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay lately. It's so Grim & Gritty


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Relique du Madde said:


> I love True20..  it's a same that True20 pbp games don't seem to last long here.




I've tried the pbp experience on some other boards. I think the [True20 pbp] games don't last all that long because the it isn't the same when you can near a GM that  has 'immersion' potential. 

When I'm around those kinds of GMs I can visualize everything in my mind. Pbp seems to lose that somewhere along the lines.


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Many thanks. I'll send you some free stuff later.



Kewl.


----------



## Knightfall

MOVIE QUOTE TIME!!!

Name the characters and the movie?

?: I wonder how such a degenerated person ever reached a position of authority in the Army Medical Corps. 
?: He was drafted.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> MOVIE QUOTE TIME!!!
> 
> Name the characters and the movie?
> 
> ?: I wonder how such a degenerated person ever reached a position of authority in the Army Medical Corps.
> ?: He was drafted.



M*A*S*H? Henry Blake?


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Many thanks. I'll send you some free stuff later.




Keep in mind this is "stuff" his brother finds in the trash.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Aeson said:


> Keep in mind this is "stuff" his brother finds in the trash.




Not that kind of stuff. Its the email kind of stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Keep in mind this is "stuff" his brother finds in the trash.




What I learned from GTA IV is that there's very good "stuff" in the trash .


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> M*A*S*H? Henry Blake?



M*A*S*H is right. (The movie version.)


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Blackrat said:


> What I learned from GTA IV is that there's very good "stuff" in the trash .




If you can avoid the litter bags.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's an easy movie quote...

"Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> Here's an easy movie quote...
> 
> "Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."




Army of Darkness; Ash.


----------



## Blackrat

Not so easy movie quote:
"Fiddle-dee-dee. War, war, war; this war talk's spoiling all the fun at every party this spring. I get so bored I could scream. Besides... there isn't going to be any war."


----------



## Knightfall

1?: Are you afraid or aren't you? 
2?: I will not allow you to lecture me. 
1?: Then why don't you stop me?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Not so easy movie quote:
> "Fiddle-dee-dee. War, war, war; this war talk's spoiling all the fun at every party this spring. I get so bored I could scream. Besides... there isn't going to be any war."



I have no clue.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Blackrat said:


> Not so easy movie quote:
> "Fiddle-dee-dee. War, war, war; this war talk's spoiling all the fun at every party this spring. I get so bored I could scream. Besides... there isn't going to be any war."




from Gone with the Wind; Brent Tarleton


----------



## Blackrat

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> from Gone with the Wind; Brent Tarleton




Movie right, wrong character. It's Scarlett.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> 1?: Are you afraid or aren't you?
> 2?: I will not allow you to lecture me.
> 1?: Then why don't you stop me?




I think thats from the new Star Trek movie.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Blackrat said:


> Movie right, wrong character. It's Scarlett.




Cr@p.


----------



## Blackrat

Not from Gone with the Wind:
"Tell Scarlett I do give a damn."


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Blackrat said:


> Not from Gone with the Wind:
> "Tell Scarlett I do give a damn."




The Mask; Jim Carrey.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Here's one:

You see, according to Cocteau's plan I'm the enemy, 'cause I like to think; I like to read. I'm into freedom of speech and freedom of choice. I'm the kind of guy likes to sit in a greasy spoon and wonder - "Gee, should I have the T-bone steak or the jumbo rack of barbecued ribs with the side order of gravy fries?" I WANT high cholesterol. I wanna eat bacon and butter and BUCKETS of cheese, okay? I want to smoke a Cuban cigar the size of Cincinnati in the non-smoking section. I want to run through the streets naked with green Jell-o all over my body reading Playboy magazine. Why? Because I suddenly might feel the need to, okay, pal? I've SEEN the future. Do you know what it is? It's a 47-year-old virgin sitting around in his beige pajamas, drinking a banana-broccoli shake, singing "I'm an Oscar Meyer Wiener".


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> I think thats from the new Star Trek movie.



Yep.

It's Kirk and Spock.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy frack....

My gf is watching tv right now in her house.  She heard a woman's voice say "I hate you"  then the lights turned out in her room.

This is the first paranormal thing that happened at that house in a long time... and the first which actually had polterguist like activity beyond  her being "touched."


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> Yep.




Is there a release date yet?


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Here's one:
> 
> You see, according to Cocteau's plan I'm the enemy, 'cause I like to think; I like to read. I'm into freedom of speech and freedom of choice. I'm the kind of guy likes to sit in a greasy spoon and wonder - "Gee, should I have the T-bone steak or the jumbo rack of barbecued ribs with the side order of gravy fries?" I WANT high cholesterol. I wanna eat bacon and butter and BUCKETS of cheese, okay? I want to smoke a Cuban cigar the size of Cincinnati in the non-smoking section. I want to run through the streets naked with green Jell-o all over my body reading Playboy magazine. Why? Because I suddenly might feel the need to, okay, pal? I've SEEN the future. Do you know what it is? It's a 47-year-old virgin sitting around in his beige pajamas, drinking a banana-broccoli shake, singing "I'm an Oscar Meyer Wiener".



That's from Demolition Man.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Here's one:
> 
> You see, according to Cocteau's plan I'm the enemy, 'cause I like to think; I like to read. I'm into freedom of speech and freedom of choice. I'm the kind of guy likes to sit in a greasy spoon and wonder - "Gee, should I have the T-bone steak or the jumbo rack of barbecued ribs with the side order of gravy fries?" I WANT high cholesterol. I wanna eat bacon and butter and BUCKETS of cheese, okay? I want to smoke a Cuban cigar the size of Cincinnati in the non-smoking section. I want to run through the streets naked with green Jell-o all over my body reading Playboy magazine. Why? Because I suddenly might feel the need to, okay, pal? I've SEEN the future. Do you know what it is? It's a 47-year-old virgin sitting around in his beige pajamas, drinking a banana-broccoli shake, singing "I'm an Oscar Meyer Wiener".




Denise Leary from Demolition Man


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Is there a release date yet?



8 May 2009

Star Trek (2009) - Release dates


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy frack....
> 
> My gf is watching tv right now in her house.  She heard a woman's voice say "I hate you"  then the lights turned out in her room.
> 
> This is the first paranormal thing that happened at that house in a long time... and the first which actually had polterguist like activity beyond  her being "touched."




That is the coolest thing I've read here tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Denise Leary from Demolition Man




That sounds like Denise Leary but I didn't think he was in Demolition Man.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Denise Leary from Demolition Man



Bad. Typo. Funny. Typo. 

*This is my 8,000th post!!!*​


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Here's an obscure one:

There's a time to think, and a time to act. And this, gentlemen, is no time to think.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> 8 May 2009
> 
> Star Trek (2009) - Release dates




Many thanks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That is the coolest thing I've read here tonight.




This is weird.  My gf said that it felt like the lady was talking to someone else.  She saw the woman's shadow leave pass out the doorway.  It should be noted that her neighborhood is only 5 years old.


----------



## Knightfall

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> Here's an obscure one:
> 
> There's a time to think, and a time to act. And this, gentlemen, is no time to think.



The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen?


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Relique du Madde said:


> This is weird.  My gf said that it felt like the lady was talking to someone else.  She saw the woman's shadow leave pass out the doorway.  It should be noted that her neighborhood is only 5 years old.




I guess the question you need to ask yourself then is if you believe in parallel realities.


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Knightfall said:


> The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen?




Nope.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, that's all for me tonight. I need me some shut eye.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> This is weird.  My gf said that it felt like the lady was talking to someone else.  She saw the woman's shadow leave pass out the doorway.  It should be noted that her neighborhood is only 5 years old.



Is it built on an Indian graveyard?


----------



## Dr. Peter Venkman

Aeson said:


> Is it built on an Indian graveyard?




If it is then the first signs of spooks should be mysterious moving chairs.


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Peter Venkman said:


> If it is then the first signs of spooks should be mysterious moving chairs.




And a creepy little blonde girl watching static on TV.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Is it built on an Indian graveyard?




Who knows.   Up until a few years ago that area was all "desert" and farmland.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

*insert random witty remark*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Who knows.   Up until a few years ago that area was all "desert" and farmland.




Weird man. Maybe she needs to call Ghost Hunters. You can be on TV.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> *insert random witty remark*




Not feeling it today? Blackrat often starts the day off with an explosion. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Not feeling it today? Blackrat often starts the day off with an explosion. Maybe that'll help.




Where is the kaboom? there is supposed to be an earth shattering kaboom!

*notices the cannon has been turned around and pointed at him*

uh-oh

KABOOM!


----------



## Blackrat

What kind of cannon was that? Making rainbow kabooms ...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What kind of cannon was that? Making rainbow kabooms ...




A happpy cannon?


----------



## Aeson

The jackass I work with left when his shift was over at 4am and left me to deal with a problem he had been dealing with before he left. And of course the on call person I have to call is rather unpleasant. From what I hear he's not all that pleasant during the day either. Some times I dislike my job.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> What kind of cannon was that? Making rainbow kabooms ...




Too much sulfur?  I never seem to get the mix right


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> The jackass I work with left when his shift was over at 4am and left me to deal with a problem he had been dealing with before he left. And of course the on call person I have to call is rather unpleasant. From what I hear he's not all that pleasant during the day either. Some times I dislike my job.





Know that feeling, sometimes it feels like I am so busy fixing other peoples mistakes, I don't have time to finish my own work....


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Know that feeling, sometimes it feels like I am so busy fixing other peoples mistakes, I don't have time to finish my own work....




This isn't his mistake or our mistake. I'm not sure what it is. All I know is that if you start something you should stick with it until the end and not hand it off to someone else.


----------



## Ginnel

Not fair, a track by Lily Allen off of her new album its great 

the lyrics are about this guy who tells her he loves her and calls her 15 times a day and she's like totally loving him and then the chorus kicks in and you find out he's selfish/rubbish in bed 

all to the backing of a catchy country and western tune 

Anyway Goooooooodddddddd Moooooornnnnningggg Hive!


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> A happpy cannon?





So happy it has 3 p's?


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> So happy it has 3 p's?



Maybe its a Love Cannon, spreading its multi coloured rainbow Kabooms making the world a Happpier place


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Maybe its a Love Cannon




giggity.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Maybe its a Love Cannon, spreading its multi coloured rainbow Kabooms making the world a Happpier place




The world could do with a love cannon sometimes....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Must finish editing project.... 

Cant sleep.... clowns will eat me.... 

<---- Going on 20 + hours.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Must finish editing project....
> 
> Cant sleep.... clowns will eat me....
> 
> <---- Going on 20 + hours.




I wondered why you were still awake. 

I hope you get it finished soon and can get some sleep. Do you have to work today?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Cant sleep.... clowns will eat me....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I wondered why you were still awake.
> 
> I hope you get it finished soon and can get some sleep. Do you have to work today?




that and a midterm


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> that and a midterm


----------



## Aeson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fORuwYBL8c]YouTube - Bella's Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

I can't believe the problem we had at work is still going on. When I left it looked like we had it solved.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can't believe the problem we had *in Iraq* is still going on. When I *left last* time it looked like we had it solved.




FIFY.

Your life....my life....sometimes they are one I think Aeson.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Your life....my life....sometimes they are one I think Aeson.





Aeson have you also been recently ambushed by killer minivans?

*duck*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Your life....my life....sometimes they are one I think Aeson.




LoL

Good Morning, Goldie.

You know I'd like our lives to be one.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Aeson have you also been recently ambushed by killer minivans?
> 
> *duck*



I was nearly hit by a van in New York City once. As close I've come to it. 

Remember people. She's in the Air Force and could have access to these.


----------



## Aeson

Sylar is the baddest bad guy ever.


----------



## hafrogman

Morning, Hive.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Morning, Hive.




Morning, froggy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I've never read it. It is any good?




It was pretty good. I just wish I did not have to write a paper on it.

Oh, and Morning Hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> It was pretty good. I just wish I did not have to write a paper on it.



Still not done?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I was nearly hit by a van in New York City once. As close I've come to it.
> 
> Remember people. She's in the Air Force and could have access to these.





Not that model but my squad has used UAV's...


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Not that model but my squad has used UAV's...





Fortunatly I have a whole continent between me and those things 

Evening Hive, see you tomorrow


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Fortunatly I have a whole continent between me and those things
> 
> Evening Hive, see you tomorrow




Yeah, ours are the backpack models. Definately short range.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> LoL
> 
> Good Morning, Goldie.
> 
> You know I'd like our lives to be one.




Late evening for me actually. We've been night training all week. I get tonight off (for karaoke I'm sure. My squad is trying sooo hard to hook me up) I think I'm going to sing "Leaving on a Jet Plane". Ive been practicing.


----------



## Ginnel

UAVs? 

Here's that pesky AA12 shotty again, mounted.






Shame I can't goldmoon proof the youtube clip of it firing 

Hmm leaving on a jetplane for ages and ages the only version I'd heard of that was the I'm heaving on a jet plane, which was on some kind of comedy album.

It also had Hey Mister tambourine man which lyrics were

"Heyy Mr Tambourine man play a song for me!"
"NO!"

and that was it around 10 seconds long


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Still not done?




Nope, I am still where I was last night.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> UAVs?
> 
> Here's that pesky AA12 shotty again, mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame I can't goldmoon proof the youtube clip of it firing
> 
> Hmm leaving on a jetplane for ages and ages the only version I'd heard of that was the I'm heaving on a jet plane, which was on some kind of comedy album.
> 
> It also had Hey Mister tambourine man which lyrics were
> 
> "Heyy Mr Tambourine man play a song for me!"
> "NO!"
> 
> and that was it around 10 seconds long




Oh man, having a fully-automatic shotgun would give me wet dreams...

The version I've been listening to is the Karen Carpenter version. She had such a pure, clear voice.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Nope, I am still where I was last night.



I must say. . . I may have to write more than I like in my job, but the best thi ng about writing in the professional world is that papers and reports need to be as long as it takes to get the information across, and no longer.  None of this page minimum junk.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> I must say. . . I may have to write more than I like in my job, but the best thi ng about writing in the professional world is that papers and reports need to be as long as it takes to get the information across, and no longer.  None of this page minimum junk.




Yeah, I know. I think Professors just do it because...actually I can not think of any good reason for it. I am inching along, I can now see the blank sixth page in my Word Processor now.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am now on the sixth page! Only two more to go(Including the sixth).


----------



## The_Warlock

Hey GM, were you able to adequately defend your Tower?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Hey GM, were you able to adequately defend your Tower?




No, it wont load for some reason.


Karaoke night went well, Rebecca and I had a great time. I sang as poorly as expected but I still had a good time. We had coffee afterwards and talked for about an hour. I wimped out completely on making any sort of move but unless my radar is completely malfunctioning I should have. Im kicking myself right now for not doing _something._ I'll work up the courage for next time and hopefully I wont completely embarass myself.


----------



## Aeson

I take it Warlock got the game to you.

I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I take it Warlock got the game to you.
> 
> I'm glad you had a good time.





Yep he got it to me but I'm having problems with it.

Yeah, I actually had a really good time. It was great to feel normal for  the first time in a long time.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yep he got it to me but I'm having problems with it.
> 
> Yeah, I actually had a really good time. It was great to feel normal for  the first time in a long time.




What happened when you tried to load it?

Normal is always a good thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> What happened when you tried to load it?
> 
> Normal is always a good thing.




It just sticks on the loading screen. I think maybe you have to be online to play it but the government filter wont let me connect to their site.


I'd forgotten what a "night out" was like. Not that I need to have them, I mean I have my priorities over here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> It just sticks on the loading screen. I think maybe you have to be online to play it but the government filter wont let me connect to their site.
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten what a "night out" was like. Not that I need to have them, I mean I have my priorities over here.





The Load Screen has a web enabled ad that contact various ad servers - nothing I can do about that. That might be causing the problem.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It just sticks on the loading screen. I think maybe you have to be online to play it but the government filter wont let me connect to their site.
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten what a "night out" was like. Not that I need to have them, I mean I have my priorities over here.




One tower defender game I found had a java component to it that would need to be loaded to work. You could check that out. You might be right that the game needs to be online to work. 

Everyone needs a night to be themselves. I know you all have something else more important on your minds over there but you still need times like this. It's also another reason why I'm happy you're here with us.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> The Load Screen has a web enabled ad that contact various ad servers - nothing I can do about that. That might be causing the problem.





Probably. I guess I'll have to find another time waster when I'm bored.



Aeson said:


> One tower defender game I found had a java component to it that would need to be loaded to work. You could check that out. You might be right that the game needs to be online to work.
> 
> Everyone needs a night to be themselves. I know you all have something else more important on your minds over there but you still need times like this. It's also another reason why I'm happy you're here with us.




I'm glad to be here as well. I dont really have anyone else to talk to about everyday things sometimes. God that sounds pathetic....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Probably. I guess I'll have to find another time waster when I'm bored.



It's called Rebeca.



Goldmoon said:


> I'm glad to be here as well. I dont really have anyone else to talk to about everyday things sometimes. God that sounds pathetic....




I'm not sure it's pathetic. It's a symptom of your situation. I remember stories of going to the lake and gaming. It's not easy to do those things right now. Sadly there are sacrifices in war.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's called Rebeca..




I cant take her into the field with me. (Ooooo,maybe I can get some pictures at some point.)




Aeson said:


> I'm not sure it's pathetic. It's a symptom of your situation. I remember stories of going to the lake and gaming. It's not easy to do those things right now. Sadly there are sacrifices in war.




Yes but I'm starting to realize the downside of getting the career I always wanted. I never really made time for anyone in my life. I picked my career over the first woman I really loved and left her in California.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I cant take her into the field with me. (Ooooo,maybe I can get some pictures at some point.)



Pictures are always good.




Goldmoon said:


> Yes but I'm starting to realize the downside of getting the career I always wanted. I never really made time for anyone in my life. I picked my career over the first woman I really loved and left her in California.



Some times we find that getting what we wanted is not always what we needed. 

I'm persistent about things including when it comes to women I like because I don't want to spend my life wondering "what if". If you hadn't taken this chance now then you'd spend time doing just that. If you were meant to be with her then maybe you'll get back together. If not then you might find someone else that you could love. I'm sure there is a man or woman out there that will make you happy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Probably. I guess I'll have to find another time waster when I'm bored.




Unfortunately, I've found several other variations on a theme - all have an "ad" screen before it gets to the play screen. Most go to "MochiAds."

Prepare to receive a new link....





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm glad to be here as well. I dont really have anyone else to talk to about everyday things sometimes. God that sounds pathetic....




No it doesn't. You can't talk about everything with everyone, and almost everyone needs an outlet away from the what happens in their day. Yours just happens to involve more bullets than most. Getting someplace with a different sense of normalcy and silliness is natural, not pathetic. Nor is the fact that you haven't found anyone in your current location that you trust with all of your points of view and needs for ranting and decompressing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Pictures are always good.
> 
> 
> 
> Some times we find that getting what we wanted is not always what we needed.




QFMFT! Wise words Aeson, wise words.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Some times we find that getting what we wanted is not always what we needed.




The corollary to that being: You don't always know what you need. But once you know - you start looking, and you do your best until you get there. Never forget that you can change the direction your life is taking - whether it's career, relationships, etc. You just have to make the decision, and start acting on what you want to change. 

Somehow, GM, I think you've got the drive to do that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> No it doesn't. You can't talk about everything with everyone, and almost everyone needs an outlet away from the what happens in their day. Yours just happens to involve more bullets than most. Getting someplace with a different sense of normalcy and silliness is natural, not pathetic. Nor is the fact that you haven't found anyone in your current location that you trust with all of your points of view and needs for ranting and decompressing.




Its not always a matter of trust out here. Outside my squad Not many will accept a woman in this line of work. The Hive allows me to get out some frustrations and feel like I'm talking with friends. Sometimes I think there are two Eponines. The one thats here and the one you all know. I've had to become a different person to fit in. I'm not complaining mind you, I like the new me. Its just nice to have a lifeline and outlet for the old me to come back when I'm done here.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> The corollary to that being: You don't always know what you need. But once you know - you start looking, and you do your best until you get there. Never forget that you can change the direction your life is taking - whether it's career, relationships, etc. You just have to make the decision, and start acting on what you want to change.
> 
> Somehow, GM, I think you've got the drive to do that.




I think the problem is I'm trying to have a love life and a career and thats not possible right now or at least not practical. I need to keep my mind on work out here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Its not always a matter of trust out here. Outside my squad Not many will accept a woman in this line of work. The Hive allows me to get out some frustrations and feel like I'm talking with friends. Sometimes I think there are two Eponines. The one thats here and the one you all know. I've had to become a different person to fit in. I'm not complaining mind you, I like the new me. Its just nice to have a lifeline and outlet for the old me to come back when I'm done here.




Well, let's face it - you are proving to the boys that balls aren't always required. That doesn't always go over so well. 

And the important thing, really, is to remember that all these aspects of you are you. It's important not to lose any of the good aspects. Glad to keep your schizophrenic duality engaged. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its not always a matter of trust out here. Outside my squad Not many will accept a woman in this line of work. The Hive allows me to get out some frustrations and feel like I'm talking with friends. Sometimes I think there are two Eponines. The one thats here and the one you all know. I've had to become a different person to fit in. I'm not complaining mind you, I like the new me. Its just nice to have a lifeline and outlet for the old me to come back when I'm done here.




We all have 2 faces. One we show the public and one we show friends. Some may have more than 2. I can understand there being 2 of you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, let's face it - you are proving to the boys that balls aren't always required. That doesn't always go over so well.
> 
> And the important thing, really, is to remember that all these aspects of you are you. It's important not to lose any of the good aspects. Glad to keep your schizophrenic duality engaged. chuckle





Yes, we must help good Eponine keep evil Eponine in check. Otherwise [Doc. Emitt Brown] The consequences could be disasterous [/Doc Emitt Brown]




Aeson said:


> We all have 2 faces. One we show the public and one we show friends. Some may have more than 2. I can understand there being 2 of you.




I hope there is only 2....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think the problem is I'm trying to have a love life and a career and thats not possible right now or at least not practical. I need to keep my mind on work out here.




Spend time with Rebecca. You need it just don't try for too much right now.  Trying to find love in war could lead to heart break. You're right about keeping your mind on your work. When all is done then maybe you can try to be with her. 


Sometimes I think I need to listen to my own advice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I think the problem is I'm trying to have a love life and a career and thats not possible right now or at least not practical. I need to keep my mind on work out here.




It all depends on what's important to you. It also depends on what you are willing to give up to get something else.

I've seen people succeed at juggling the two, and other's crash and burn one, or BOTH, by trying both and giving neither the attention they need.

What's important is identifying what IS most important for you, and taking the steps to achieving it. That's actually the tough part, especially once you've put lots of effort into something.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, we must help good Eponine keep evil Eponine in check. Otherwise [Doc. Emitt Brown] The consequences could be disasterous [/Doc Emitt Brown]



 Will not make comments about minivans.....Will not make comments about minivans.....Will not make comments about minivans.....





Goldmoon said:


> I hope there is only 2....




If there any more I'll take one of them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I hope there is only 2....




Bah! If it's not a party in there, you re missing something.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Spend time with Rebecca. You need it just don't try for too much right now. Trying to find love in war could lead to heart break. You're right about keeping your mind on your work. When all is done then maybe you can try to be with her.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think I need to listen to my own advice.




I'm enjoying the time I have but were off again within the next 48 hours. Everything will have to wait.



The_Warlock said:


> It all depends on what's important to you. It also depends on what you are willing to give up to get something else.
> 
> I've seen people succeed at juggling the two, and other's crash and burn one, or BOTH, by trying both and giving neither the attention they need.
> 
> What's important is identifying what IS most important for you, and taking the steps to achieving it. That's actually the tough part, especially once you've put lots of effort into something.




The most important thing right now is my job I'm afraid. I'll enjoy the time I have but I'll try to keep my mind where it belongs.

Ok hive, I'm going to finish reading (I'm also trying to study for promotion) and get some sleep. Enjoy the day all and thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> The most important thing right now is my job I'm afraid. I'll enjoy the time I have but I'll try to keep my mind where it belongs.




As long as you know what you want, that's what counts.

And check your PMs - since the new timewaster might work. ;P


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm enjoying the time I have but were off again within the next 48 hours. Everything will have to wait.



 I hope you'll get a chance to say good bye. Within 48 hours to me means you could leave at any time.



Goldmoon said:


> The most important thing right now is my job I'm afraid. I'll enjoy the time I have but I'll try to keep my mind where it belongs.



Find someone there that is juggling their career and a love life and see how they handle it all.


Goldmoon said:


> Ok hive, I'm going to finish reading (I'm also trying to study for promotion) and get some sleep. Enjoy the day all and thanks so much for the advice.




Promotion? That could be good. Good luck with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does anyone know if the secret hive is truly secret right now?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone know if the secret hive is truly secret right now?



Define secret.  Do other people know that the group exisits?  Yes.  Can non-members see it?  No.  Can mods see it?  Yes.  Is there an official position on grandma-friendly requirements in social groups?  No.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone know if the secret hive is truly secret right now?




I don't think so. I'm not sure anything is really secret around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Define secret.  Do other people know that the group exisits?  Yes.  Can non-members see it?  No.  Can mods see it?  Yes.  Is there an official position on grandma-friendly requirements in social groups?  No.






Aeson said:


> I don't think so. I'm not sure anything is really secret around here.




Secret as in we go into the back room scheme for a bit and no one with back door access (except mods) can see or hear what's said.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Secret as in we go into the back room scheme for a bit and no one with back door access (except mods) can see or hear what's said.




 The Secret Fraternal Order of the Hive is visible to all including guests. Didn't Blackrat start something? Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> The Secret Fraternal Order of the Hive is visible to all including guests. Didn't Blackrat start something? Is that the one you're talking about?




It's visible to guests.... damn.


----------



## Aeson

It cost nearly $1000 to do work on my car today. $250 for labor. They had the car for about 5 hours. I'm sure they didn't spend all of that time working on it. $250 for less than 5 hours of work. I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> The Secret Fraternal Order of the Hive is visible to all including guests. Didn't Blackrat start something? Is that the one you're talking about?



Wow, I did not realize that it was public.  Hmmph.  We also have competition.  The Secret Hive Sorority!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello Hiverz!

My late class was cancelled so I get to be here!

Hmmm, better get back to work on that paper.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Wow, I did not realize that it was public.  Hmmph.  We also have competition.  The Secret Hive Sorority!



I logged out and looked. And yes we have a competitor. I think we should plan the panty raid soon.


Galeros said:


> Hello Hiverz!
> 
> My late class was cancelled so I get to be here!
> 
> Hmmm, better get back to work on that paper.



Good news but we're still out of food. Will you hang out with us anyway?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Wow, I did not realize that it was public.  Hmmph.  We also have competition.  The Secret Hive Sorority!




Alright.... since it's easy to find me on the net... all I have to say it read my status.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I logged out and looked. And yes we have a competitor. I think we should plan the panty raid soon.
> 
> Good news but we're still out of food. Will you hang out with us anyway?




I am not up for raiding for panties, but I am up for hanging out here.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am not up for raiding for panties, but I am up for hanging out here.




No raids? We need more for a 25 man raid.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> No raids? We need more for a 25 man raid.




Sorry, but I do not believe in stealing women's underthings. I mean they kind of need them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No raids? We need more for a 25 man raid.




25 Raids was so Burning Crusade.   It's now all about the 15 man raids.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Sorry, but I do not believe in stealing women's underthings. I mean they kind of need them.



Set them free. Free I say.


Relique du Madde said:


> 25 Raids was so Burning Crusade.   It's now all about the 15 man raids.




15? Should be easier than finding 25.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright.... since it's easy to find me on the net... all I have to say it read my status.




You have a status?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You have a status?




More like an evil scheme that is ment to bring balance to the world.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> More like an evil scheme that is ment to bring balance to the world.




Only by wiping out the Jedi order will you bring balance back to the world.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Set them free. Free I say.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


>




You dirty little thing!


----------



## Wereserpent

WOOT! 3000 Posts!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> You dirty little thing!



You do know who I am, right?


Galeros said:


> WOOT! 3000 Posts!




Grats.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You do know who I am, right?




Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Giggity.




Ya damn right.


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to go to work. I want to go back to bed. Caffeine isn't even waking me up. I blame Goldmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev... need to post in the game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Grr!



I repeat your Grr!. I can't believe someone tampered with your game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I repeat you're Grr!. I can't believe someone tampered with your game.




What I don't get is why?  What did that person have to prove?  Were they jealous that I can actually garner respect on these boards without having to post in the main forums often?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What I don't get is why? What did that person have to prove? Were they jealous that I can actually garner respect on these boards without having to post in the main forums often?



 It was someone that was bored and saw a way to entertain themself. Why screw with your game I'm not sure.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It was someone that was bored and saw a way to entertain themself. Why screw with your game I'm not sure.




Probably because they couldn't get away with thread crapping in the main boards.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I repeat your Grr!. I can't believe someone tampered with your game.






Relique du Madde said:


> What I don't get is why?  What did that person have to prove?  Were they jealous that I can actually garner respect on these boards without having to post in the main forums often?






Aeson said:


> It was someone that was bored and saw a way to entertain themself. Why screw with your game I'm not sure.






Relique du Madde said:


> Probably because they couldn't get away with thread crapping in the main boards.




What?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What annoys me the most is that now I have to restart with at least two of the matches so that they wouldn't be tainted..    I personally didn't want this to do on for that long you know..    It was only something that I wanted to do because I was bored at the time.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What?



 gaytrash messed with Relique's games.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What annoys me the most is that now I have to restart with at least two of the matches so that they wouldn't be tainted.. I personally didn't want this to do on for that long you know.. It was only something that I wanted to do because I was bored at the time.



 It was an interesting idea. 


I now know to trust Goldmoon's instinct. Forgive me Goldmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What?





My ultimate death match threads.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It was an interesting idea.




Thanks.  Part of the reason why I did it was because I already did a doing a Heroes death pool and a 24 death pool would drag on before someone major got killed.


----------



## Aeson

Do one with real historical figures. Gandi vs. MLK.LoL


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Do one with real historical figures. Gandi vs. MLK.LoL



Can't since it could easily become too political or religious (if messiahs start appearing on the list).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> My ultimate death match threads.




Ah. Well, to be frank, he did get one vote correct . Van Damme


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Can't since it could easily become too political or religious (if messiahs start appearing on the list).



 I guess you're right. Didn't think of that one. Darn you and your logic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So Blackrat, what how do you like Captain Superior? lo lol


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So Blackrat, what how do you like Captain Superior? lo lol




Sven will propably adore him. He talks just like his dad did


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, I saw the first half of _Color of Magic_ the other day. My only gripe is that Two-Flower should've been played by an oriental actor. The character in the books is so blatantly stereotype Japanese Tourist that they should've kept it in the movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.  

What's funny about him is that I came close to giving him a low level perception ranged emotion control power.  But instead I ended up giving him fascination. LOL. 

Basically if you rever seen "Dr. Horrible's sing Along Blog" he's like Captain Hammer in the way that people seem to love him when he just sucks as a person.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

I find myself agreeing with the rat, I have always pictured Twoflower as oriental.  But otherwise I did enjoy watching the Colour of Magic.

Now back to sitting at my desk and trying to look enthusiatic for the days work.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> I find myself agreeing with the rat, I have always pictured Twoflower as oriental.  But otherwise I did enjoy watching the Colour of Magic.




I'm looking forward to seeing the latter half this Sunday.

On the contrast to Twoflower, they did choose the perfect actor to play the Patrician. Somehow Jeremy Irons managed to look exactly as described in the books: A Predatory Flamingo


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the latter half this Sunday.
> 
> On the contrast to Twoflower, they did choose the perfect actor to play the Patrician. Somehow Jeremy Irons managed to look exactly as described in the books: A Predatory Flamingo




Who wrote color of magic*?




*To lazy to wikipedia it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

19 Posts till the new HIVE!!!  

*Gathers summoning materials*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Who wrote color of magic*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To lazy to wikipedia it.




Terry Pratchett


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Terry Pratchett





That is *Sir *Terry Pratchett please, Sir Pterry to his friends...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Terry Pratchett




Ha!  Funny thing is that the local books store (which are all major chains) are very sparse when it comes to his books.   Out of his entire collection I've only seen like 4 books of his in the bookstore.  What's sad is that Piers Anthony has more of his books sold locally then Pratchett ever did (and if you read Xanth Books you know that the quality often is missing).


----------



## Demongirl

'sup?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> 'sup?



 sense the coming of a new thread?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> sense the coming of a new thread?




Indeed.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> 'sup?




'Ey. Where you been? I don't remember seeing you in a while. Ofcourse, I've skipped about 20-30 pages of this Hive, 'cause it has progressed 10 pages in a night every now and then


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> 'Ey. Where you been? I don't remember seeing you in a while. Ofcourse, I've skipped about 20-30 pages of this Hive, 'cause it has progressed 10 pages in a night every now and then




Been busy eating things.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Been busy eating things.




Ah, dat is good.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Ah, dat is good.




Plus I also bought The Invisible Man SciFi tv series on dvd. Been boning up on missed episodes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Been busy eating things.




Kinky


----------



## Aeson

Careful that you don't eat the wrong thing. You might get hiveburn.


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. I decided to make use of my Ignore List for the first time ever...


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky




If you say so.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So whose turn is it now?

*blink blink flitter flitter*


----------



## Demongirl

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...ged-hive-thread-full-naughty.html#post4662122


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> So whose turn is it now?
> 
> *blink blink flitter flitter*



 Looks like Demongirl's turn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Edags! we hived at thje same time!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> So whose turn is it now?
> 
> *blink blink flitter flitter*




Well I got the link in here first so I demand your thread be merged with mine!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Edags! we hived at thje same time!




Sorry Relique. You were a minute late


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Sorry Relique. You were a minute late




According to my clock I HIVED at 12:27:59... so it's less then a minute late


----------

